# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայ ֆուտբոլիստները արտասահմանյան ակումբներում (ելույթներ, տրանսֆերներ)

## Ambrosine

Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը նախնական պայմանագիր է ստորագրել Լիվերպուլի հետ




> Այսօր «Լիվերպուլի» պաշտոնական հեռուստաալիքը հաղորդել է, որ Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականի և Դոնեցկի «Շախտյորի» կիսապաշտպան Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը նախնական պայմանագիր է ստորագրել անգլիական թիմի հետ։ Նույն աղբյուրի հաղորդմամբ` «Լիվերպուլը» գումար չի վճարի ուկրաինական ակումբին, այլ կզիջի Սթիվեն Ջերարդի և Մարտին Շկրտելի տրանսֆերային իրավունքները։ Սա նշանակում է, որ ամռանը Մխիթարյանը կտեղափոխվի Անգլիա, իսկ Ջերարդն ու Շկրտելը կխաղան ուկրաինական ֆուտբոլի առաջատարի կազմում։
> 
> Մենք այս տեղեկության իսկությունը փորձեցինք ճշտել Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանից, ով մեզ հայտնեց, որ համաձայնությունը ձեռք է բերվել Երևանում անցած երեքշաբթի օրը (հիշեցնենք, որ մամուլում տարածվել էր տեղեկություն, որ Երևանում «Հանրապետական» մարզադաշտում են գտնվել անգլիական ակումբի ներկայացուցիչներ)։ Կողմերը պայմանավորվել էին մինչև ապրիլի վերջ չբացահայտել այն, սակայն քանի որ «Լիվերպուլի» հեռուստաալիքը հաղորդել է այս մասին, արդեն անիմաստ է թաքցնել համաձայնության փաստը։
> 
> «Ես վերջին շաբաթների ընթացքում բազմաթիվ առաջարկներ եմ ստացել եվրոպական գերակումբներից, և «Բարսելոնայի» ու «Մանչեսթեր Յուանյթեդի» առաջարկների մասին տեղեկությունները համապատասխանում են իրականությանը։ Ես ավելի հակված էի ընդունել կատալոնական ակումբի առաջարկը, սակայն «Շախտյորն» ու «Բարսելոնան» համաձայնության չեկան։ Ամեն դեպքում, սա, կարծում եմ, լավագույն տարբերակն է, որը թույլ կտա ինձ էլ ավելի առաջադիմել և ուրախություն պարգևել մեր ժողովրդին», – հայտնեց Մխիթարյանը՝ ուրախ տրամադրություն մաղթելով SportArmenia-ի ընթերցողներին։


հ.գ. իհարկե, անհավանական չէ, որ մեր ֆուտբոլիստը տեղափոխվի Լիվերպուլ, բայց մտածում եմ` ապրիլի 1 ա  :Think: 
Նման կատակներ չեն անում  :Acute:

----------


## Sagittarius

Դե, իհարկե, Հենոյի նկատրմամբ Լիվերպուլի հետաքրքրությունը նորություն չի, բայց դե էտ պայմանագիրը ապրիլ մեկյան կատակ a: 

Տեսնենք, թե Լիվերպուլում Հենդոյին /թմի երկրպագուները այդպես են կոչում թմի կիսապաշտպան Հենդերսոնին/ կավելանա Հենոն: Ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ, կարիք չկա նշելու, թե ես ինչ անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում նման տրասֆերի  :Jpit:

----------

Անվերնագիր (01.04.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հա, դու շատ կուրախանաս  :Jpit: 

Արդեն հերքվեց այս լուրը`

*Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը հերքում է «Լիվերպուլ» տեղափոխվելու մասին լուրերը*




> Այսօր հայկական ԶԼՄ-ներից մեկում տեղեկատվություն հայտնվեց այն մասին, որ Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականի կիսապաշտպան Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը նախնական պայմանագիր է ստորագրել անգլիական «Լիվերպուլի» հետ: Ըստ աղբյուրի՝ «Լիվերպուլը» գումար չի վճարի ուկրաինական ակումբին, այլ կզիջի Սթիվեն Ջերարդի և Մարտին Շկրտելի տրանսֆերային իրավունքները: Չնայած որ այդ լրատվամիջոցը նշեց, որ սա ընդամենը ապրիլմեկյան կատակ էր, այդուհանդերձ, ավելորդ թյուրիմացություններից խուսափելու համար մենք կապ հաստատեցինք Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի հետ: ՀՖՖ պաշտոնական կայքի հետ հեռախոսազրույցում *Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը հայտնեց, որ տեղեկատվությունը, բնականաբար, չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը, ինքը «Շախտյորի» հետ պայմանագիր ունի մինչև 2015 թվականը և չի պատրաստվում հեռանալ իր սիրելի ակումբից:*

----------


## Ambrosine

Հասկանալի է, որ Հենրիխը Ռեալում այն հաջողությունները չի արձանագրի, ինչպես Շախտյորում` պայմանավորված հենց թեկուզ այն հանգամանքով, որ ապահովված չի լինի հիմնական կազմում խաղալը, բայց նման արձագանքնե՞ր: Մի՞թե Ռեալի կամ Բարսելոնայի խաղերին հետևող հայերի համար էական է, թե մեր հավաքականի խաղացողը որ ակումբում հանդես կգա: Արդյոք կարևոր չէ՞, որ այդ ակումբը լինի բարձրակարգ թիմ, անունը ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Ինչի Մխիթարյանից դուք ավելի լա՞վ եք պատկերացնում, թե որ թիմն է իրեն պետք: Այ քեզ չուզողություն, մեկնաբանությունները կարդացի, ջղայնացա`

*Մխիթարյանը կարող է հայտնվել Ռեալում*

*Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի համար «Ռեալ»-ը կվճարի 15 մլն եվրո*

----------

John (07.04.2013)

----------


## John

Դրա համար լավ կլնի որ գնա գերմանական որևէ թիմ, որ սուպերկլասսիկոներում հայ երկրպագուների թիվը շարունակի մնալ 50-50ին մոտ տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ  :LOL: 
Աստղ ջան, Հենոն ճիշտ կանի ոչ էլ գնա Շախտյորից  :Wink:  ես չեմ հիշում մի ֆուտոլիստ, որ Շախտյորից հետո նորմալ ֆուտբոլ խաղա... չգիտեմ ինչ են անում դրանք խաղացողներին, բայց ճահիճ ա լրիվ էդ Շախտյորը, որից դուրս եկողը ձորն ա ընկնում ինչ-որ  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դրա համար լավ կլնի որ գնա գերմանական որևէ թիմ, որ սուպերկլասսիկոներում հայ երկրպագուների թիվը շարունակի մնալ 50-50ին մոտ տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ 
> Աստղ ջան, Հենոն ճիշտ կանի ոչ էլ գնա Շախտյորից  ես չեմ հիշում մի ֆուտոլիստ, որ Շախտյորից հետո նորմալ ֆուտբոլ խաղա... չգիտեմ ինչ են անում դրանք խաղացողներին, բայց ճահիճ ա լրիվ էդ Շախտյորը, որից դուրս եկողը ձորն ա ընկնում ինչ-որ


Շախտյորից կգնա-չի գնա էդ մարդու գործն է, մեզ միայն մնում է ուրախանալ իր հաջողություններով: Իսկ այդ մեկնաբանությունները, թե` Հենո, վեր-վեր մի թռի, Ռեալում ոչ ոքի չես կարող փոխարինել կամ նման մի բան, չգիտեմ` ոնց մեկնաբանեմ, եթե ոչ չուզողություն:

Մենակ Շախտյորը չէ, փորձը ցույց է տվել, որ երբ որևէ թիմում հաջող հանդես եկող ֆուտբոլիստը տեղափոխվում է այլ ակումբ, դեպքերի մեծամասնությամբ վատ է հանդես գալիս: Ինքն էլ երևի լավ հասկանում է այս ամենը: Ռեալ, թե Բարսելոնա, դրանք օտար ակումբներ են, ամբողջ Իսպանիան մեր հավաքականի մեկ խաղացողի մազը չարժե: Ու էսպես մեր ֆուտբոլիստին նվաստացնելն ու ցածրացնելը ճիշտ չեմ համարում, հատկապես, որ ինքը ապացուցել ա, որ շարքային ինչ-որ գնդակ գլորող չի:

հ.գ. Շախտյորն էլ վատ թիմ չի  :Jpit: :

----------

John (07.04.2013), Նաիրուհի (08.04.2013)

----------


## John

մոտ 3 ամիս սաղ լրատվական սայթերը դիսլայք էի արել ֆբ-ում, որ իզուր չներվայինանամ քոմմենթները տեսնելուց, ախր շատ են էշ-էշ գրում, իրանց գիտակի տեղ դնելով, բայց դե ի վերջո <հետ բերեցի>, ուղղակի էլ լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում, ծանր չեմ տանում բարբաջանքները, իսկ որ Հենոն լիքը չուզողներ ունի` փաստ ա, ով էլ էդքան առաջ գնա իր բնագավառում` հաստատ լիքը չուզողներ ու նախանձողներ կունենա  :Wink:  արի մենք էլ իրանով ուրախանաք  ու հպարտանանք, անկախ մյուսների կարծիքնորից  :Wink: 
հ.գ.
Շախտյորը իրոք լուրջ թիմ ա  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (07.04.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> մոտ 3 ամիս սաղ լրատվական սայթերը դիսլայք էի արել ֆբ-ում, որ իզուր չներվայինանամ քոմմենթները տեսնելուց, ախր շատ են էշ-էշ գրում, իրանց գիտակի տեղ դնելով, բայց դե ի վերջո <հետ բերեցի>, ուղղակի էլ լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում, ծանր չեմ տանում բարբաջանքները, իսկ որ Հենոն լիքը չուզողներ ունի` փաստ ա, ով էլ էդքան առաջ գնա իր բնագավառում` հաստատ լիքը չուզողներ ու նախանձողներ կունենա  արի մենք էլ իրանով ուրախանաք  ու հպարտանանք, անկախ մյուսների կարծիքնորից 
> հ.գ.
> Շախտյորը իրոք լուրջ թիմ ա


Ես էլ սովորաբար մեկնաբանություններ չեմ կարդում, ուղղակի էս անգամ աչքս ընկավ առաջին մեկնաբանությանը, որի հեղինակը աղջիկ էր ու շարունակեցի...
Իհարկե ուրախանալու ենք և հպարտանալու մեր հայերով, ովքեր գոնե ԱՊՀ տարածքում արդեն լավ անուն են հանել` իրենց աշխատանքով:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մխիթարյանը խփեց իր 24-րդ գոլը և սահմանեց ռեկորդ  :Clapping:

----------

Diana99 (27.05.2013), Mephistopheles (11.05.2013), Sagittarius (11.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (11.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.05.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մխիթարյանը խփեց իր 24-րդ գոլը և սահմանեց ռեկորդ


մի քիչ պարզաբանեմ ֆուտբոլով չհետաքրքրվողների համար: Մխիթարյանը դարձավ դուբլի հեղինակ խփելով ՈՒկրաինայի ընթացիկ առաջնության իր 23 և 24-րդ գոլերը. թարմացնելով Ուկրաինայի Առջնության մեկ շրջափուլի ընթացքում խփած գոլերի ռեկորդը՝ նախորդ ռեկորդը 22 գոլ էր:

----------

Ambrosine (11.05.2013), John (12.05.2013), Ներսես_AM (11.05.2013), Տրիբուն (12.05.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ճիշտ պահն է` հիշելու համար այս հանգամանքը`
Մեկ գնդակ էլ, որ մեր Հենոն խփի, Գայտանան Շախտյորի հիմնը հայերենով կերգի  :Jpit:

----------

John (12.05.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Մխիթարյանը խփեց 25-րդ գոլը և թարմացրեց իր իսկ ռեկորդը: Չբավականացրեց ընդամենը մեկ գնդակ` նոր ռեկորդի համար: Բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, Մխիթարյանը ճանաչվեց 2012-2013թթ. Ուկրաինայի առաջնության ռմբարկու:
Շախտյորի` չեմպիոնական գավաթը ստանալուց հետո սպասվում էր, որ Գայտանան պետք է իր խոստումը կատարի: Այդ պահը կամ չհեռարձակվեց, կամ տեղի չունեցավ, դա հետո կիմանանք:

Շնորհավորում եմ մեր հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստին` նման արդյունքների հասնելու համար:

----------

Diana99 (27.05.2013), John (26.05.2013), Moonwalker (26.05.2013), Varzor (28.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (30.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (27.05.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Կարծես թե Լիվերպուլը համաձայնության է եկել Շախտյորի հետ` Մխիթարյանին ձեռք բերելու հարցում:

Ըստ օտարալեզու կայքի, որի համար աղբյուր է հանդիսացել ուկրաինական ռադիոն` Լիվերպուլը և Շախտյորը համաձայնել են 22 մլն ֆունտի շուրջ:

Հոդվածը այստեղ` http://www.vavel.com/en/football/pre...r-donetsk.html

----------

John (05.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.06.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կարծես թե Լիվերպուլը համաձայնության է եկել Շախտյորի հետ` Մխիթարյանին ձեռք բերելու հարցում:
> 
> Ըստ օտարալեզու կայքի, որի համար աղբյուր է հանդիսացել ուկրաինական ռադիոն` Լիվերպուլը և Շախտյորը համաձայնել են 22 մլն ֆունտի շուրջ:
> 
> Հոդվածը այստեղ` http://www.vavel.com/en/football/pre...r-donetsk.html


Աղբյուրը դեռևս անհուսալի ա, բայց որ արդեն լրջանում ա, դա հաստատ ա...  :Smile:

----------

Անվերնագիր (04.06.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Աղբյուրը դեռևս անհուսալի ա, բայց որ արդեն լրջանում ա, դա հաստատ ա...


Սա նկատի ունեմ: Guardian-ը հեղինակավոր աղբյուր ա, ուստի «լուրը» անհիմն չէ՝ 

Liverpool target £22m Henrikh Mkhitaryan from Shakhtar Donetsk

----------


## Դավիթ

Արդեն լուրջ ա: Լիվերպուլի ֆանատները խառնվել են իրար:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*"As for this lad, as Youtube clips go his are pretty impressive. He can hit it with both feet which I always like, he anticipates it well, has a turn of pace, a trick and can head it as well. Who the f*ck he is, what type of character he is, whether he has a habit of swanning off to Harrods or similar when you're preparing for a big match, whether he smokes, does Charlie, likes blonde prostitutes or whatever obviously I have no clue. From a football perspective though, the fella is clearly quite good".  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (05.06.2013), Varzor (07.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (05.06.2013), Ձայնալար (20.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (05.06.2013), Տրիբուն (05.06.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արդեն լուրջ ա: Լիվերպուլի ֆանատները խառնվել են իրար:
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*"As for this lad, as Youtube clips go his are pretty impressive. He can hit it with both feet which I always like, he anticipates it well, has a turn of pace, a trick and can head it as well. Who the f*ck he is, what type of character he is, whether he has a habit of swanning off to Harrods or similar when you're preparing for a big match, whether he smokes, does Charlie, likes blonde prostitutes or whatever obviously I have no clue. From a football perspective though, the fella is clearly quite good".



Քանի որ առաջվա եռանդը չունեմ ու չեմ թարգմանելու, հետո spolier թեգի մեջ կվերցնեմ  :Jpit: 



Սա էլ *Liverpool ECHO*-ի նյութը`

*Լիվերպուլը մտածում է Մխիթարյանի տեղափոխության շուրջ*

Կայքը կարծիք է հայտնում, թե տպավորություն կա, որ Լիվերպուլը կգնա Մխիթարյանի ձեռքբերմանը, եթե Սուարեսը հեռանա ակումբից: Իսկ մեկնաբանողներից մեկն էլ նշել է, որ Մխիթարյանը բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ է և ափսոսանք է հայտնել, որ նրան ձեռք բերելը կապված է հենց Սուարեսի վաճառքի հետ: Ըստ նրա` եթե թիմը իրոք նպատակ ունի հաղթել լիգան, պետք է իրականացնի բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստների ձեռքբերում` դրանով խրախուսելով նաև Սուարեսին մնալ:

----------

John (05.06.2013), Sagittarius (05.06.2013), Varzor (07.06.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Նայեք հոդվածին կից տեսանյութը`
Բրիտանացիք արդեն սովորում են, թե ինչպես արտասանել Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի ազգանունը  :LOL: 

Նաև լուրեր կան, որ Մխիթարյանը մեկնելու է Բրիտանիա` բժշկական զննության, իսկ հայկական կայքերից մեկը անգամ Զվարթնոցից էր պարզել, որ Հենրիխը վաղը առավոտյան է մեկնելու` Երևան-Մոսկվա-Լոնդոն չվերթով: ԽԾԲ-ն ամեն տեղ թագավորում է  :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (20.06.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Արթուր Եդիգարյանը 2,5 տարվա պայմանագիր կնքեց «Կայրաթի» հետ*




> Հինգշաբթի օրը` հունիսի 20-ին, Ալմա Աթայի «Կայրաթը» ներկայացրել է իր նորեկներին, այդ թվում` Հայաստանի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպան Արթուր Եդիգարյանին:
> 
> *25-ամյա ֆուտբոլիստը 2,5 տարվա պայմանագիր է կնքել և հանդես կգա 27 համարի մարզաշապիկով:*
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ ավելի վաղ մեր ազգային հավաքականի հենակետային կիսապաշտպանը հանդես է եկել Երևանի «Փյունիկում», «Բանանցում», Իրանի «Պասում» և Ուժգորոդի «Գովերլայում»:

----------

John (20.06.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.06.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Մխիթարյանի` Լիվերպուլ տեղափոխվելը լրիվ շոուի վերածվեց: Որոշ անգլիական թերթեր գրում են, որ Հենրիխի տեղափոխությունը բարդանում է` կապված այն հանգամանքի հետ, որ միայն Շախտյորը չի հանդիսանում ֆուտբոլիստի "սեփականատերը": Փաստորեն, երեկ ինչքան հոդված աչքիս ընկավ այն մասին, թե տրանսֆերի 20%-ը պատկանում է Փյունիկին, կատակ չէր: Մեր երկրում ամեն ինչ մի քանի տեր ունի` մեկ պաշտոնական ու առնվազն մեկ ոչ պաշտոնական: Հետո Պալկինը Իզվեստիային տված հարցազրույցում ասել է, որ իրենք չեն ցանկանում կորցնել իրենց համար կարևոր ֆուտբոլիստին, բայց պատրաստակամ են քննարկել Մխիթարյանի տրանֆերի հետ կապված առաջարկները: Բրիտանական հոդվածներից մեկը մեկնաբանելիս անգլիացին պատրաստակամություն է հայտնել այս լուրերի հաստատման դեպքում կապվել ինչ-որ կերպ Հենրիխի հետ, գնել տրանսֆերային իրավունքների մասնաբաժին, տանել նրան Լիվերպուլ (ֆանը այսպիսին է լինում  :Jpit: ): Բոլոր հոդվածների մեկնաբանություններում առկա է անհանգստություն և անգամ դժգոհություն, որ տրանսֆերը կարող է չիրականանալ:

Սա էլ thisisanfield-ի հոդվածը

----------


## Ambrosine

Այս նկարն ամեն ինչ ասում է  :Jpit:

----------

Անվերնագիր (21.06.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Բողոքի ակցիա` ի պաշտպանություն Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի՝ ՀՖՖ-ի դիմաց*




> Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի շուրջ ստեղծված տրանսֆերային քաոսի հետևանքով մի խումբ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներ իրենց դժգոհություն են արտահայտում ստեղծված իրավիճակի կապակցությամբ: Համացանցում ստեղծվել է ակցիա` ի պաշտպանություն Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի, որի մասնակիցները մտադիր են բողոքի ցույց կազմակերպել ՀՖՖ-ի շենքի դիմաց:
> 
> 
> Ակցիայի մասնակիցները բաց նամակով դիմել են ՀՀ մյուս քաղաքացիներին.
> «Ողջույն բոլորին. կոչ եմ անում բոլոր հայրենասեր մարդկանց՝ ոչ միայն ֆուտբոլասերերին: Մեր հավաքականի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը, ով իր փայլուն խաղով մեզ բազմաթիվ երջանիկ պահեր և հպարտություն է պարգևել, այսօր ունի մեր օգնության կարիքը: Նա այսօր դարձել է Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի քրեաօլիգարխիկ համակարգի մի զոհ և գերի: Այս հրեշի անկուշտ ախորժակի պատճառով մեր փայլուն կիսապաշտպանը չի կարողանում տեղափոխվել եվրոպական լավագույն ակումբներից մեկը՝ Լիվերպուլ: Նա միայնակ չի կարող պայքարել Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի դեմ, քանի որ վերջինս բազմիցս նշել է, որ շատ մեծ ներդրում է ունեցել ֆուտբոլիստի հաջող կարիերայի մեջ և ունի իրավունք հանդես գալ որպես որոշիչ կողմ՝ Հենրիխի տրանսֆերի մեջ: Հենրիխի կարիերան վտանգի տակ է, բազմաթիվ մասնագետներ նշել են, որ այսպիսի էմոցիոնալ հարված և հիասթափություն ստանալուց հետո, որոշ ֆուտբոլիստներ կարող են կորցնել իրենց լավագույն հատկանիշները և ֆուտբոլ խաղալու ցանկությունը: Օգնենք Հենրիխին միասին ազատվել մեր ֆուտբոլի ոլորտը սեփական բիզնես դարձրած Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանից՝ Նեմեցը պետք է հեռանա:
> 
> Երբ ռուսական սպորտային հաղորդման մեջ հարցրեցին Հենոյին, թե որն է նրա երազանքը, նա ասեց, որ երազում է հայտնի դառնալ եվրոպական ֆուտբոլի ասպարեզում, որպեսզի բոլորը ճանաչեն Հայաստանը, մեր երկիրը: Թե ում են իրականում պատկանում Հենրիխի տրանսֆերի իրավունքները կարող եք կարդալ անգլիական և ռուսական մամուլում (այս դեպքում մեր հանցագործները չեն կարող նրանց ստիպել չհայնրայնացնել իրական խայտառակ պատկերը:
> 
> *Այսպիսով բոլորս միասին երկուշաբթի օրը, ժամը 13:00-ին հավաքվում ենք ՀՖՖ-ի շենքի դիմաց և պահանջում ենք Նեմեց Ռուբոյի հրաժարականը: Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի հասցեն է՝ Խանջյան 27:*
> ...


*Միանալ ակցիային*

----------

John (22.06.2013), Տրիբուն (22.06.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էդ թեմայով  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (22.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (22.06.2013), Դավիթ (24.06.2013), Ռուֆուս (22.06.2013), Տրիբուն (22.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Բողոքի ակցիա` ի պաշտպանություն Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի՝ ՀՖՖ-ի դիմաց*
> 
> 
> 
> *Միանալ ակցիային*


Մեռնեմ թե մտքովս չի անցել ամեն օր, որ մեր գյոռմամիշները էս տղու ճակատագրի հետ խաղ են անելու:

----------


## Sagittarius

> *Բողոքի ակցիա` ի պաշտպանություն Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանի՝ ՀՖՖ-ի դիմաց*
> 
> 
> 
> *Միանալ ակցիային*


Ապուշություն ա: Կազմակերպիչները հաստատ ֆուտբոլից հեռու են: Դեռ հստակ ոչ ոք չգիտի ինչ ա կատարվում, բայց էս բողոքի ակցիան կլոունադա ա: 

Նեմեցի հեռացման համար բողոքի ակցիայի 1001 պատճառ կա, բայց նման աննպատակ ու անհիմնավոր պոպուլիզմով լրիվ արժեզրկում են բողոքողներիս փաստերը: Ասենք ինչ են անելու, եթե հանկարծ պարզվի, որ գործարքը նեմեցը տորմուզ չի անում:

----------


## Ambrosine

Կազմակերպչի անձի կասկածելի լինելը ինձ զգուշացրեց, բայց ամեն դեպքում հաճելի է, որ հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստի ճակատագրով հետաքրքրվում են:

ՖԱՖ-ը հայտարարություն տարածեց` պահանջելով ՀՖՖ-ից պարզաբանել այս տրանսֆերի հետ կապված հանգամանքները:
Իսկ նոր Մխիթարյանը հաղորդագրություն տարածեց`




> Հարգելի երկրպագուներ
> Իհարկե շնորհակալ եմ բոլորիցդ, որ հետաքրքրված եք իմ ֆուտբոլային գործերով, բայց ուզում եմ ձեզ խնդրել որ ոչ միայն չանեք անհարկի մեկնաբանություններ, այլեւ կանխեք բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր անընդհատ տարբեր չստուգված տեղեկություններ տարածելով թյուրիմացություններ են ստեղծում:
> 
> Մի քանի օր է անընդհատ տարբեր լրատվամիջոցների լուրերում, ֆորումներում ու ֆեյսբուքում կարդում եմ տեղեկություններ, որոնց մասին ես անգամ լուր չունեմ, բայց նշվում են, որ դրանք իբր հավաստի աղբյուրներից են կամ իմ ակումբին ու Եվրոպական այլ ակումբների մոտ կանգնած իրենց աղբյուրներից:
> 
> Ես հավատացնում եմ, որ այդպիսի աղբյուրներ ոչ ոք չունի եւ դրանք պատահական մեկնաբանություններ են:
> 
> Շատ են նաեւ գրվածքներ, որոնք վերաբերվում են մարդկանց, ովքեր տարիներ շարունակ շատ լուրջ ներդրում են ունեցել իմ կայացման գործում: Հատկապես ուզում եմ նշել, որ ՀՖՖ նախագահ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանն այն մարդն է, ով միշտ ամեն ինչ արել է, որ ես հանդես գամ բարձրագույն ակումբներում, խաղամ լավ ֆուտբոլ եւ օգուտ տամ Հայաստանին ու իմ ժողովրդին եւ հիմա էլ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանն անում է ամեն ինչ, որ ես հանդես գամ Եվրոպական ավելի լավ ակումբում: Ես միշտ եւ այսօր էլ շատ լավ հարաբերություններ ունեմ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի հետ եւ ՀՖՖ նախագահը ոչ մի կապ չունի տարբեր լուրերում նշվող տեղեկությունների հետ:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր

----------


## Vaio

Ժողովուրդ, բայց տենց բան կա հա փաստորեն, որ ֆուտբոլիստի տրանսֆերի համար պետքա մի քանի տարբեր մարդիկ իրենց թույլտվությունը տան: Ես սենց բան առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, միշտ իմացել եմ, որ ֆուտբոլիստի տրանսֆերի համար պետքա երեք կողմի համաձայնություն` 1. ֆուտբոլիստի, 2. ներկայիս ակումբի ղեկավարության, 3. ապագա ակումբի ղեկավարության...: Փաստորեն ստեղ, բացի էտ երեք կողմից հայտնվումա նաև այլ կողմ /կողմեր/:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժողովուրդ, բայց տենց բան կա հա փաստորեն, որ ֆուտբոլիստի տրանսֆերի համար պետքա մի քանի տարբեր մարդիկ իրենց թույլտվությունը տան: Ես սենց բան առաջին անգամ եմ լսում, միշտ իմացել եմ, որ ֆուտբոլիստի տրանսֆերի համար պետքա երեք կողմի համաձայնություն` 1. ֆուտբոլիստի, 2. ներկայիս ակումբի ղեկավարության, 3. ապագա ակումբի ղեկավարության...: Փաստորեն ստեղ, բացի էտ երեք կողմից հայտնվումա նաև այլ կողմ /կողմեր/:


Բրիտանական թերթերից հասկացա, որ երբ Մխիթարյանը տեղափոխվել է Շախտյոր, պայմանագրում նշվել է, որ հետագա տրանսֆերից (միգուցե նաև տրանսֆերներից, մերոնք դա կարող են) ինչ-որ տոկոս նախկին ակումբին պետք է վճարվի: Փաստացի` նախորդ երկու ակումբներին էլ, թեև Հայրապետյանն ու Մկրտչյանը իրար հակասում էին: Հետո նշվում էր, որ այս պրակտիկան տարածված է Արևելյան Եվրոպայի երկրներում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կազմակերպչի անձի կասկածելի լինելը ինձ զգուշացրեց, բայց ամեն դեպքում հաճելի է, որ հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստի ճակատագրով հետաքրքրվում են:
> 
> ՖԱՖ-ը հայտարարություն տարածեց` պահանջելով ՀՖՖ-ից պարզաբանել այս տրանսֆերի հետ կապված հանգամանքները:
> Իսկ նոր Մխիթարյանը հաղորդագրություն տարածեց`
> 
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր


Ապրի Նեմեցը:

----------

Ambrosine (23.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապուշություն ա: Կազմակերպիչները հաստատ ֆուտբոլից հեռու են: Դեռ հստակ ոչ ոք չգիտի ինչ ա կատարվում, բայց էս բողոքի ակցիան կլոունադա ա: 
> 
> Նեմեցի հեռացման համար բողոքի ակցիայի 1001 պատճառ կա, բայց նման աննպատակ ու անհիմնավոր պոպուլիզմով լրիվ արժեզրկում են բողոքողներիս փաստերը: Ասենք ինչ են անելու, եթե հանկարծ պարզվի, որ գործարքը նեմեցը տորմուզ չի անում:



Ապուշություն ա, թե ապուշություն չի, ինձ դուր ա գալիս, որ Նեմեցի դեմ որևէ բան ա լինում, ինչ ուզում ա լինի:

----------

Անվերնագիր (23.06.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Հենոն մի ոտով արդեն Լիվերպուլ ա, էսօր-էքուց սպասեք պաշտոնականի  :Smile:

----------

Անվերնագիր (30.06.2013)

----------


## BeatleMan

Լիվերպուլի ֆաները արդեն կրիչալկեք են հորինում

Henriiikkhhhh,
Mkhiii - taar - yaaannnn.. 

He will set the field on fire,
The KOP will rise Higher,
He's the one...

--Chorus-- with the off-beat clap!

"Oh Na Na.. Mkhitaryan 
Oh Na Na.. he's Armenian 
Oh Na Na.. Runs from end to end, scores but can defend, he's got a goal again.."

----------

John (30.06.2013), Moonwalker (01.07.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Աաաաաա, ես արդեն սկսում եմ գիտակցել, թե իմ գլխին ինչ ա գալու Մխիթարյանի` Լիվերպուլ տեղափոխվելուց հետո... օտարալեզու գրառումներ  :Wacko:   :Jpit: :

Ու միանգամից գանք կոմպրոմիսի.
ես չեմ խմբագրում/ջնջում *հազվադեպ օտարալեզու կարճ* մտքերը կամ կարգախոսերը, հատված հիմներից ու երգերից, դուք էլ բացառությունները կանոն չեք սարքում ու չեք փորձում դրանք վերածել սովորութային նորմի: Հայերեն ասած` աշխատեք հայատառ ֆորմատը պահպանել: Ես կարող եմ որպես ֆուտբոլասեր այդ ամենին նայել, բայց ես չեմ կարող հակասության մեջ մտնել ակումբի կանոնադրության հետ, հատկապես, որ հայատառ գրելը վաղուց արդեն ոչ թե սովորություն է, այլ` սկզբունք:

Շնորհակալություն` համագործակցության համար  :Jpit: :

----------

John (30.06.2013), Moonwalker (01.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.07.2013), Ձայնալար (01.07.2013), Տրիբուն (01.07.2013)

----------


## BeatleMan

> Աաաաաա, ես արդեն սկսում եմ գիտակցել, թե իմ գլխին ինչ ա գալու Մխիթարյանի` Լիվերպուլ տեղափոխվելուց հետո... օտարալեզու գրառումներ  :
> 
> Ու միանգամից գանք կոմպրոմիսի.
> ես չեմ խմբագրում/ջնջում *հազվադեպ օտարալեզու կարճ* մտքերը կամ կարգախոսերը, հատված հիմներից ու երգերից, դուք էլ բացառությունները կանոն չեք սարքում ու չեք փորձում դրանք վերածել սովորութային նորմի: Հայերեն ասած` աշխատեք հայատառ ֆորմատը պահպանել: Ես կարող եմ որպես ֆուտբոլասեր այդ ամենին նայել, բայց ես չեմ կարող հակասության մեջ մտնել ակումբի կանոնադրության հետ, հատկապես, որ հայատառ գրելը վաղուց արդեն ոչ թե սովորություն է, այլ` սկզբունք:
> 
> Շնորհակալություն` համագործակցության համար :


Ձեր կանոնադրությունը թերի ա: Եթե ես մտքերս օտար լեզվով չեմ արտահայտում կամ տրանսլիտով, այլ կրիչալկից հատված եմ մեջ բերում, որը թարգմանելուց սաղ իմաստը կկորի, խի՞ պտի ջնջվի էդ գրառումը: Պատասխանը խնդրում եմ PM:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ձեր կանոնադրությունը թերի ա: Եթե ես մտքերս օտար լեզվով չեմ արտահայտում կամ տրանսլիտով, այլ կրիչալկից հատված եմ մեջ բերում, որը թարգմանելուց սաղ իմաստը կկորի, խի՞ պտի ջնջվի էդ գրառումը: Պատասխանը խնդրում եմ PM:


Քանի որ սա բոլորին է վերաբերում, ՊՄ-ից բացի այստեղ էլ կգրեմ.
ես հստակ գրեցի, որ "*հազվադեպ օտարալեզու գրառումները` մտքերը կամ կարգախոսերը, հատված հիմներից ու երգերից*" չեն ջնջվի, Ձեր անհամաձայնությունը ինչու՞մ է: Այ եթե յուրաքանչյուր հերթական գրառում կազմված լինի միայն այդ կարգախոսերից, պարզ է, որ անգամ վիզուալ հաճելի չի լինի: Կամ ասենք ամեն օր հո այդ կարգախոսը չե՞ն գրելու, սա հո կարգախոսերի թեմա՞ չէ: Այսքան տարի սպորտում գրել են մարդիկ ու միշտ հարգել են հայատառ գրելը, ես էլ աչք եմ փակել հազվադեպ օտարալեզու գրառումների վրա կամ թարգմանել եմ, ինչը պարտավոր չեմ անել: Ես ուղղակի կանխատեսում եմ, որ կարող են մեծ թվով գրառումներ լինել` մեջբերված տարբեր օտարալեզու պարբերականներից: Այ դա եմ ուզում կանխեմ, որովհետև, ըստ կանոնադրության, պետք է գրառումը ջնջեմ ու տուգանային տամ, ինչը ես չեմ սիրում, կամ էլ պետք է ես թարգմանեմ, ինչի ժամանակը այլևս չունեմ: Դրա համար էլ ուզում եմ, որ իրար հասկանանք` բացառելու հետագա տհաճ իրավիճակները:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.07.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Ի՞նչ ա է ասում:*  :Unsure:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մեր հայերով թուրքերի հետաքրքրվածությունը հետաքրքիր ա. ասենք իրենք ինչպես են պատկերացնում հայը հագնի մարզաշապիկ, որի վրա հնարավոր է, որ Թուրքիայի դրոշը լինի, էլ չեմ ասում` ինչպես են պատկերացնում, եթե գոլից հետո մեր ֆուտբոլիստը վազի դեպի այն տրիբունա, որտեղ ծածանվում է մեր Եռագույնը ու այսպիսի շատ "ո՞նց են պատկերացնում"-ներ:

Իսկ Մխիթարյանի հարցը լրիվ հայկական սերիալի թեմա է: Հիմա էլ պայքար է սկսվել անգլիական և գերմանական մամուլի միջև. մեկը Մխիթարյանին ուղարկում է Լիվերպուլ, մյուսը` Բորուսիա: Բայց հետաքրքիր է, որ Հենրիխի գործերից տեղյակ մի լրագրող, որը լռություն է պահպանում, առիթից առիթ Լիվերպուլի անունն է տալիս, իսկ Լիվերպուլի շատ ֆաներ Մխիթարյանին արդեն համարում են Բորուսիայի ֆուտբոլիստ ու մեղադրում ակումբին` անճարության մեջ: Վերջը տեսնենք:

----------

Moonwalker (05.07.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Չգիտեմ` ինչ ենթադրություններ անեմ, բայց եթե Լիվերպուլի առումով ոչ մի պարբերական չէր գրում, որ գործարքը կայացված է, գրում էին, որ մոտ է կայանալուն, մնացել են մի քանի խնդիրներ, Բորուսիայի դեպքում արդեն քանի պարբերական նշում է, որ գործարքը կատարված է, և Մխիթարյանը խաղալու է Բորուսիայում: Սա էլ վերջին հոդվածներից, որտեղ Մխիթարյանին անվանում են հայ Զիդան, ինչքան ինձ թույլ է տալիս հասկանալ տեքստը, և նշում են, որ 24 մլն եվրոյով նա տեղափոխվել է Դորդմունդ, մնացել են չնչին հարցեր` ֆուտբոլիստի հետ քննարկելու  :Jpit: :

bild.de

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Ի՞նչ ա է ասում:*


Լավ ակումբ ա Բեշիքթաշը - Կուբանից, որ հաստատ լավն ա: Արազն էլ կարա շատ լավ խաղա ընդեղ: Թուրքական լիգան էլ, ԻՀԿ, Ռուսականից բարձր ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեմ` ինչ ենթադրություններ անեմ, բայց եթե Լիվերպուլի առումով ոչ մի պարբերական չէր գրում, որ գործարքը կայացված է, գրում էին, որ մոտ է կայանալուն, մնացել են մի քանի խնդիրներ, Բորուսիայի դեպքում արդեն քանի պարբերական նշում է, որ գործարքը կատարված է, և Մխիթարյանը խաղալու է Բորուսիայում: Սա էլ վերջին հոդվածներից, որտեղ Մխիթարյանին անվանում են հայ Զիդան, ինչքան ինձ թույլ է տալիս հասկանալ տեքստը, և նշում են, որ 24 մլն եվրոյով նա տեղափոխվել է Դորդմունդ, մնացել են չնչին հարցեր` ֆուտբոլիստի հետ քննարկելու :
> 
> bild.de


Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանը եռամյա պայմանագիր կնքեց Դորտմունդի «Բորուսիայի» հետ

Շատ լավ ա, գժանոց ա: Ես չգիտեմ ինչի շատ էի ուզում որ Լիվերպուլ գնար, քանի որ անգլիական ակումբներից մենակ Լիվերպուլին եմ սիրում, բայց կարծում եմ Բորուսիան շատ ավելի հզոր թիմ ա, ու իսկական Հոնեյի տեղն ա: Ու գերմանական լիգայում Հենոն կդառնա շատ ձիգ ու հզոր ֆուտբոլիստ:

----------

Ambrosine (06.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.07.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ասում ա այլևս  ազգովի  Դորթմունդ ենք հա՞ երկրպագելու :

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Լավ ակումբ ա *Բեշիքթաշը* - Կուբանից, որ հաստատ լավն ա: Արազն էլ կարա շատ լավ խաղա ընդեղ: Թուրքական լիգան էլ, ԻՀԿ, Ռուսականից բարձր ա:


Ո՞նց թուրքական ակումբ. բա Նժդե՞հը, բա Անդրանի՞կը, բա մեր Սասո՞ւնը, բա թուր կե ծակի՞նը, բա Հայի անհաղթ հոգին  :LOL: 
Իսկ եթե լուրջ, իրոք լավ տարբերակ կարա լինի, բայց դժվար

----------


## Ambrosine

Հուսով եմ` սա իրոք վերջնական տեղեկություն ա, էլ հավես չկա` Լիվերպուլի ֆաների տեղեկությունները ու գերմանական թերթերի հոդվածները կարդալու:
Ես էլ ուրախ եմ, որ Բորուսիան ընտրեց Մխիթարյանը:


Իսկ թուրքական թիմերը... լավ, էլի: Հա հենց Անդրանիկ, Սասուն, Արարատ ու Թուր կեծակի  :Jpit:

----------


## Այբ

> Հուսով եմ` սա իրոք վերջնական տեղեկություն ա, էլ հավես չկա` Լիվերպուլի ֆաների տեղեկությունները ու գերմանական թերթերի հոդվածները կարդալու:
> Ես էլ ուրախ եմ, որ Բորուսիան ընտրեց Մխիթարյանը:
> 
> 
> Իսկ թուրքական թիմերը... լավ, էլի: Հա հենց Անդրանիկ, Սասուն, Արարատ ու Թուր կեծակի


Մխիթարյանը իր ընտրությամբ որոշեց, թե հիմա ազգովի ում ենք երկրպագելու: :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ավելի մանրամասն գրեմ, թե ինչ է գրում այն լրագրողը, որ քաջատեղյակ էր Մխիթարյանի գործերից.

նոր գրեց, որ այն, ինչը կարող էր Լիվերպուլի ամառը դարձնել լավագույնը, կարող է վերածվել աղետի: Գրում ա, որ անցյալ ուրբաթ գործարքը գրեթե կայացած էր, անգամ տոնում էին աշխարհի տարբեր մասերում, այդ թվում` Երևանում և Մոսկվայում: Բայց հետո Լիվերպուլը վստահությունը կորցրեց, որ կարող է ինչ-որ "խոշոր բան գնել" մինչև մյուս "խոշորը վաճառելը": Եվ պատահեց այն, որ Դորդմունդը արագ գտնվեց և մոտ է պայմանագրի կնքմանը: Ռայոլան չէր կարող հավերժ սպասել Լիվերպուլին: Դեռ ոչինչ վերջնական ստորագրված չէ, բայց շատ մոտ են: Անցյալ ուրբաթ 99% Լիվերպուլն էր գործարքի մյուս կողմը, այս պահին` Բորուսիան: Ապա գրել է, որ եթե հետաքրքիր է, թե որ ակումբներն էին հետաքրքրվում Հենրիխով, բայց նա ընտրել էր Լիվերպուլը, դրանք էին Ատլետիկո Մադրիդը և Մանչեսթեր Սիթին: Նաև նշում է, որ Լիվերպուլը ոչինչ չէր անում, քան` Սուարեսի համար գնորդներ փնտրելը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մխիթարյանը իր ընտրությամբ որոշեց, թե հիմա ազգովի ում ենք երկրպագելու:


Ես արդեն անցած մրցաշրջանի ՉԼ-ից Դորդմունդի կողմից էի, քանի որ Ռեալը արդեն չկար  :Jpit: : Համ էլ ավելի հավանական է, որ Գերմանիայում Հենոյի խաղին կարող ենք անձամբ ներկա լինել, քան` Բրիտանիայում (շենգենի իրողությունը չմոռանանք :ՃՃ):

Մեր ակումբի Սերխիոն մոտը ֆիքսել էր Շախտյորի պաշտոնական էջը հետևողների թիվը, և պատրաստվում ենք ստուգել, թե ինչքան կմնան այս գործարքից հետո  :Jpit: :

Թվիթերում այս պահին ունի 8976 հետևող:
Բորուսիան` 406710:

----------

Այբ (06.07.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Բայց արդեն զզվեցրին. հիմա էլ Պալկինն ասում ա` Դորդմունդի առաջարկից գոհ չեն  :Angry2: 

Սա էլ իմիջիայլոց` http://www.transfermarkt.de/de/henri...ler_55735.html
Հայկական կայքերը 27-28 մլն են ասում  :Think:

----------


## Sagittarius

ՄԻ տեսակ երկակի զգացմունքներ ա մոտս: Մի կողմից ահավոր լոմկա եմ, հուսով էի Լիվերպուլ կլինի ու շատ մոտ էր դրան: Բայց Լիվերպուլ ավելի շատ հույսով էի հենց իրանց /մեր/ համար քան, Հենո: Իրանց Հենոյի նման ֆուտբոլիստ շատ ա պետք ու նաև «մեծ տրանսֆեր» ա պետք մի քիչ շուխուր անելու համար. հիմա էլ Սուարեսին դժվար պահեն:

Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ահավոր ուրախ եմ. Դորտմունդը Լիվերպուլից հետո իմ ամենացանկալի տարբերակն էր իրա համար: Շատ լավ թիմ ա, հոյակապ մարզիչ, արագ ֆուտբոլ, երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստներ, հավատարիմ ֆաներ: Մյուս կողմից էլ ընտիր ա, որ գերմանացիներ «Հայաստանից եմ» պատասխանելուց կարող եմ Հենոյի վրա հղում կատարել, որ հեշտ կողմնորոշվեն: Դորտմունդն էլ պրինցիպի հեռու չի, կարելի ա Հենոյի խաղը կենդանի նայել  :Jpit:  

հ.գ. ստեղի լավագույն ընկերներս Դորտմունդի ֆաներ են, միասին կհետևենք խաղերին:

----------

Ձայնալար (09.07.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Հա մի բան էլ. ես Դորտմունդի էջը լայքել եմ մի երեք տարի առաջ  :Jpit:  ինձ էտ գլորերի ջրերին չխառնեն հանգարծ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա մի բան էլ. ես Դորտմունդի էջը լայքել եմ մի երեք տարի առաջ  ինձ էտ գլորերի ջրերին չխառնեն հանգարծ:


Եթե անկեղծանալու ժամն ա, ես մեր հավաքականին վերաբերող էջերից, Արարատի ու Ռեալի պաշտոնական էջից բացի ոչ մի էջ չէի հավանում, անգամ` մեր ֆուտբոլիստների: Մի անգամ, իսկ դա շատ վաղուց էր, կարծեմ հենց Մխիթարյանի էջը մտա, մի քանի տողանոց, բայց սրտերից բաղկացած մեկնաբանություն տեսա, էջից դուրս եկա. հասկացա, որ տիպիկ հայ աղջիկ ֆաների հարթակի ա վերածվել  :Jpit:  Մի ամիս առաջ երևի նոր բոլորի էջերը հավանել եմ:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Հա մի բան էլ. ես Դորտմունդի էջը լայքել եմ մի երեք տարի առաջ  ինձ էտ գլորերի ջրերին չխառնեն հանգարծ:


էջերը ջանդամ, հեսա նեմեցների գլուխն են լայքելու  :Jpit: , գերմանացիները հիմիկվանից թող պատրաստվեն, որ շուտով բոլոր հարցումներում առաջին տեղը Հենոն ա ըլնելու

----------


## Ambrosine

*Վալերի Ալեքսանյանը` «Ռահ Ահանի» ֆուտբոլիստ*



> Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականի պաշտպան Վալերի Ալեքսանյանը պաշտոնապես դարձել է Իրանի Բարձրագույն լիգայում հանդես եկող Թեհրանի «Ռահ Ահան» ակումբի ֆուտբոլիստ:
> 
> Պայմանագիրը կնքվել է մեկ տարի ժամկետով:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ավելի մանրամասն գրեմ, թե ինչ է գրում այն լրագրողը, որ քաջատեղյակ էր Մխիթարյանի գործերից.
> 
> նոր գրեց, որ այն, ինչը կարող էր Լիվերպուլի ամառը դարձնել լավագույնը, կարող է վերածվել աղետի: Գրում ա, որ անցյալ ուրբաթ գործարքը գրեթե կայացած էր, անգամ տոնում էին աշխարհի տարբեր մասերում, այդ թվում` Երևանում և Մոսկվայում: Բայց հետո Լիվերպուլը վստահությունը կորցրեց, որ կարող է ինչ-որ "խոշոր բան գնել" մինչև մյուս "խոշորը վաճառելը": Եվ պատահեց այն, որ Դորդմունդը արագ գտնվեց և մոտ է պայմանագրի կնքմանը: Ռայոլան չէր կարող հավերժ սպասել Լիվերպուլին: Դեռ ոչինչ վերջնական ստորագրված չէ, բայց շատ մոտ են: Անցյալ ուրբաթ 99% Լիվերպուլն էր գործարքի մյուս կողմը, այս պահին` Բորուսիան: Ապա գրել է, որ եթե հետաքրքիր է, թե որ ակումբներն էին հետաքրքրվում Հենրիխով, բայց նա ընտրել էր Լիվերպուլը, դրանք էին Ատլետիկո Մադրիդը և Մանչեսթեր Սիթին: Նաև նշում է, որ Լիվերպուլը ոչինչ չէր անում, քան` Սուարեսի համար գնորդներ փնտրելը:


Ես հասկացա, թե ինչ ահավոր կլինեի, եթե լրագրող լինեի (Աստված բեթարից ազատել ա). մեր լրագրողները վերոնշյալի մասին գրում են միայն մեկ օր անց և այն էլ ոչ լրիվ հստակությամբ:

Պետրոսյան. Ռայոլան չի կարող սպասել, իսկ «Լիվերպուլը» հավերժ կարող է

հ.գ. մի 5 ժամ առաջ էլ գրել էր, թե` *հանգստացեք, ամեն ինչ վերջացած է:*

----------


## Ambrosine

Արդեն ՈւԵՖԱ-ն էլ հայտարարեց, որ Բորուսիան պաշտոնապես գնել է Մխիթարյանին:

Նրա տրանսֆերի համար վճարվել է 25 մլն եվրո, որը ռեկորդային է Բորուսիայի պատմության ընթացքում:

----------

John (09.07.2013), Lílium (10.07.2013), Moonwalker (08.07.2013), Sagittarius (09.07.2013), Vaio (08.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (09.07.2013), Տրիբուն (08.07.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Լավն են չէ՞ 



Հենոյի առաջին իրական նկարզ Դորտմունդի մարզաշապիկով:

----------

Ambrosine (09.07.2013), Arpine (09.07.2013), Lílium (10.07.2013), Moonwalker (09.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (09.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (09.07.2013), Տրիբուն (09.07.2013)

----------


## John

Հենոյի ժպիտից երևում է, որ իսկապես իր սրտով էր էս տեղափոխությունը))) երջանկություն քեզ մեր հրաշք ու համեստ Հենո )

----------

Ambrosine (09.07.2013), Lílium (10.07.2013), Ձայնալար (09.07.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Մինչ մեր լրագրողները մի քանի օրից կսկսեն գրել, ես գրեմ, թե ինչ է խոսել Մխիթարյանը այսօր.

"Երբ ես խաղում էի այստեղ` Դորդմունդի դաշտում, ես երբեք նման զգացողություններ չէի ունեցել: Ես երբեք չեմ տեսել Բորուսիային աջակցողների նման աջակիցներ և հուսով եմ, որ ես կզգամ դա Բորուսիայի կազմում խաղալիս":


Մի խոսքով, շնորհավոր բոլորիս: Այս տրանսֆերը թող վարակի ազդեցություն ունենա` մեր շատ ու շատ ֆուտբոլիստների համար, ովքեր լավ աշխատելու դեպքում իրապես կարող են հասնել նման հաջողությունների:

----------

John (10.07.2013), Lílium (10.07.2013), Sagittarius (09.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (09.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (10.07.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Մինչ մեր լրագրողները մի քանի օրից կսկսեն գրել, ես գրեմ, թե ինչ է խոսել Մխիթարյանը այսօր.
> 
> "Երբ ես խաղում էի այստեղ` Դորդմունդի դաշտում, ես երբեք նման զգացողություններ չէի ունեցել: Ես երբեք չեմ տեսել Բորուսիային աջակցողների նման աջակիցներ և հուսով եմ, որ ես կզգամ դա Բորուսիայի կազմում խաղալիս":
> 
> 
> Մի խոսքով, շնորհավոր բոլորիս: Այս տրանսֆերը թող վարակի ազդեցություն ունենա` մեր շատ ու շատ ֆուտբոլիստների համար, ովքեր լավ աշխատելու դեպքում իրապես կարող են հասնել նման հաջողությունների:


սա Դորտմունդի կայքում տեղադրված հարցազրույցում ես լսե՞լ, արդեն գրանցվե՞լ ես: Շախտարից բան ասե՞լ ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> սա Դորտմունդի կայքում տեղադրված հարցազրույցում ես լսե՞լ, արդեն գրանցվե՞լ ես: Շախտարից բան ասե՞լ ա:


Չէ, ես էդքան հարուստ չեմ, որ Բորուսիայի ֆան դառնամ  :Jpit: :
Դա ֆաներն էին գրել, որը հավանաբար հենց այդ հարցազրույցից է: Բայց որ Շախտյորից մի բան ասած լինի, Շախտյորը կգրի. ուշիուշով հետևում էին տրանսֆերին և ցանկացած հաղորդագրության:

Մինչ ես գրառում էի կատարում, մեր լրագրողները արձագանքեցին. առաջընթաց  :LOL: 

*Հենրիխ Մխիթարյան. «Ընտրեցի «Բորուսսիան», քանի որ այն մեծ ակումբ է»*

----------

Անվերնագիր (09.07.2013)

----------


## Lílium

Մխիթարյանի առաջին գնդակը Բորուսսիայի կազմում,շնորհավորում եմ,նախ գոլային փոխանցման հեղինակ,հետո գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (11.07.2013), Sagittarius (10.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (10.07.2013), Մաեստրո (10.07.2013)

----------


## Մաեստրո

> Մխիթարյանի առաջին գնդակը Բորուսսիայի կազմում,շնորհավորում եմ,նախ գոլային փոխանցման հեղինակ,հետո գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ:


Lílium -ը լող է տալիս այս թեմայում,ինչպես ձուկը ջրում  :LOL:

----------


## Lílium

> Lílium -ը լող է տալիս այս թեմայում,ինչպես ձուկը ջրում


ընկեր Մաեստրո ջան,ոչ միայն այստեղ  :Tongue:  Բայց դե հիմա դրա ժամանակը չէ,մանավանդ այստեղ  :Angry2:

----------

Մաեստրո (10.07.2013)

----------


## Մաեստրո

> ընկեր Մաեստրո ջան,ոչ միայն այստեղ  Բայց դե հիմա դրա ժամանակը չէ,մանավանդ այստեղ


լավ, ճիշտ նկատողություն էր, ուրեմն ապրի Հենոն  :Wink:

----------

Lílium (10.07.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես ֆեյսբուքից հասկացա, որ այսօրվա խաղը բացի ինձնից բոլոր հայերը դիտել են  :LOL: :

Անգամ այնպիսի մարդիկ են մեկնաբանություններ գրում, ովքեր գաղափար չունեն, թե դարպասը խաղադաշտի որ հատվածում է լինում, և դեռ նախկինում էլ իմ վրա ծիծաղում էին, երբ գիշերը ֆուտբոլ դիտելու պատճառով ուռած աչքերով դասի էի գնում:
Ազգս (աղջիկները  :LOL: ) զարգանում ա  :Jpit: :


Հասունանում է Մովսիսյանի ու Արազի "ժամը"` տեղափոխվելու ավելի լուրջ նպատակներ իրենց առջև դնող ակումբներ:

----------

Lílium (11.07.2013), Monk (11.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (11.07.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հըմմ... հետաքրքիր է, թե է՞լ ինչ ֆուտբոլիստներ են ոտքով-գլխով Օլեգ Մկրտչյանից կախված  :Huh: 

*Սելյուկ. Օզբիլիսի տեղափոխությունը «Մոնակո» նման է Մխիթարյանի իրավիճակին*




> *Ֆրանսիայի առաջնությունում հանդես եկող «Մոնակո» ֆուտբոլային ակումբը հայ կիսապաշտպան Արազ Օզբիլիսին գնելու համար 6 մլն եվրոյի առաջարկություն է արել Կրասնոդարի «Կուբանին»*: Հենց սրա մասին է վկայել խաղացողի գործակալ եւ նրա իրավունքների 50 տոկոսի սեփականատեր Դմիտրի Սելյուկը:
> 
> «Իրադրությունն այսպիսին է. կիսապաշտպանի իրավունքները հավասարապես պատկանում են 2 կողմին՝ «Կուբանի» նախագահ Օլեգ Մկրտչյանին եւ ինձ: Գործերի այսպիսի ընթացքը շատ նման է Մխիթարյանի հետ կապված իրավիճակին: «Շախտյորի» ղեկավարությունը բոլոր հարցերը համաձայնեցրեց Օլեգ Մկրտչյանի հետ: Հիմա նույն իրավիճակն է, բայց Օլեգը անպարկեշտ է իրեն պահում, քանի որ «Մոնակոյից» առաջարկություն ստանալով ինձ՝ որպես հավասար սեփականատիրոջ, տեղյակ չի պահում,- պատմել է Սելյուկը:
> 
> Երբ Օզբիլիսը «Այաքսից» տեղափոխվում էր «Կուբան», խաղացողի եւ ակումբի միջեւ համաձայնություն ձեռք բերվեց, որ 6 մլն եվրոյի առաջարկության դեպքում ակումբը նրան ազատ ընտրության երաշխիք կտա: Եթե նա ցանկանա փոխել ակումբը՝ կփոխի: Ավելին, բացի «Մոնակոյից» մի ակումբ էլ կա, որը հավակնում է Արազին: Նրանք պատրաստ են ավելի մեծ գին վճարել,- նշել է գործակալը:
> 
> Ըստ պայմանագրի Մկրտչյանը կամ Օզբիլիսին պետք է բաց թողնի, օրինակ՝ «Մոնակո»,- կամ փող վճարի մյուս կողմին եւ խաղացողի իրավունքները զիջի,- բացատրում է Սելյուկը:- Ես Մկրտչյանին առաջարկեցի հետեւյալը. կամ մենք նրան 3 մլն եվրո ենք վճարում, կամ՝ նա մեզ, բայց նա ոչինչ չի ուզում եւ չի փորձում խնդիրը լուծել: *Օզբիլիսին արգելել են ներկայացուցիչ ունենալ՝ ի դեմս ինձ, բայց Արազն ինձ ասել է, որ իրավիճակը վհատեցնող է: Միաժամանակ նա ցանկություն ունի «Մոնակոյում» հանդես գալ: Հույս ունեմ Կուբանը» խելքի կգա եւ խաղացողին ազատություն կտա»,- եզրափակել է Սելյուկը:*


Ասում էի, չէ՞, հասունանում է...  :Smile:

----------

Lílium (12.07.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitr...-neue-BVB-Star

Էս ինչ էն է ասում  :Cry: 
Սագիտարիուս դու մեր հույսն էս  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitr...-neue-BVB-Star
> 
> Էս ինչ էն է ասում 
> Սագիտարիուս դու մեր հույսն էս


ուֆֆ, երկար ա  :Sad:  

Լավ, համառոտ. 

Սկզբից ներկայացացնում ա Մայր Հայաստան արձանը, որը հպարտությամբ նայում ա 22 տարի առաջ անկախություն նվաճաց երկրի խոշորագույն քաղաքին, որն էլ նույնքան հպարտ ա իր լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստով:  

Հետո ասում ա, թե որքան սահուն և ներդաշնակ ստացվեց Հենոյի (բառացի ասում ա Արևելյան Եվրոպայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի) դեբյուտը, միայն երկու օր թմի հետ լինելով՝ առաջին խաղուց հենց դարձավ գոլի և գոլային փոխանցման հեղինակ: Ավելի լավ նորամուտ Դորտմունդը չէր էլ կարող պատկեցարնել: Հետո Դոտմունդի սպորտային տնօրեն՝ Միխայել Ցորկը, անդրադառնում ա իրա անվան արտասանելու դժվարությանը՝ ասելով, որ եթե մի անգամ արտասանում ես, իրականում էտքան էլ դժվար չի՝ Միկիտարյան (իրա պատկերացմամբ ինքը ճիշտ ա արտասանում  :Jpit:  ): Կլոպը ընդհանուր նորեկցներից ա խոսում, թե ինչքան գոհ ա ու որքան լավ տպավորություն թողեցին Հենոն ու երեքը ընդհանուր առմամբ: Սա իրա առաջին խաղից հետո ասուլիսից հատված ա: 
Հետո ցույց են տալիս, թե որտեղ ա բնակվում իրա ընտանիքը Երևանում՝ նորակառույց հետիոտնի փողոցում (Հյուսիսային Պողոտա): Ներկայացնում ա իրա տատիկին, նշում, որ ռուս ա: Ու որ իրա սենյակը եկող սեզոն հիմնականում դատարկ ա մնալու: 

Հետո նշում ա, թե որքան կարևոր են ընտանեկան կապերը Հայաստանում: Վաղ տարիքում կորցնելով հորը՝ էլ ավելի ամուր են Հենոյի ընտանեկան կապերը իր քրոջ, որ ՈՒԵՖԱում Պլատինիի մոտ է աշխատում, և մոր հետ, ով էլ Ֆեդերացիայում է աշխատում:

Այնուհետև պատմում ա, թե որքան նմանություն կա Հենոյի և իր հոր միջև, ոչ միայն մարդկային հատկանիշների առումով, այլև խաղադաշտում: Հայրը նունիսպես եղել է հայտնի խաղացող և դեռ Սովետի շրջանում տեղափոխվել է Ֆրանսիայի երկրորդ լիգա, որը այդ ժամանակներում բացառիկ անսովոր բան է եղել: Պատմում ա հոր հիվանդության մասին և թե ինչպես են իրանք Հայաստան վերադարձել ու կարճ ժամանակ անց հայրը մահացել ա: 

Հետո տատին ներկայացնում ա հենոյի անձնական և ակումբային նվաճումները, ասում ա, թե որքան հավատացյալ են իրանք ընտանիքով, և որ ինքը ամեն կարևոր խաղից առաջ Հենոյի համար մոմ ա վառում: 

Մեկնաբանը նշում ա, որ Հենոն առաջին հայ ֆուտբոլիստն ա, որը բոլոր հատկանիշները ունի ոչ միայն «տեղական», այլև միջազգային սուպերսթար դառնալու և թե որքան դա կարևոր ա Հայաստանի մասին աշխարհին ինֆորմացնելու համար: 
Որ ինքը ներկա դրությամբ ամենահայտնի քաղաքացին ա Հայաստանում և բոլորի սիրելին, դե հետո անցորդները հայերենով են պատասխանում: Ասում ա, որ Հենոն Ռոբի Ուիլյամսի (ինքը գերմանացիների համար դեմք ա  :Jpit:  ) ու Ջորջ Քլունիի նման մասսա ա հավաքում: Պատմում ա Ժողում հայ աղջիկների՝ «իրանց Հենոյի» (իրա բառերով) համար կազմակերպած ջերմ ընդունելության ու ամուսնության առաջարկության մասին: 

Հետո նրա մասին, որ Հենոն արդեն «ոչ ընկերական» ոճով Չեմպիոների լիգայում ծանոթացել ա իր խաղընկերների հետ: Հենոն ասում ա՝ «ես ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ Դորտմունդը իմ համար վճարված ոչ մի ցենտի համար չափսոսա»: Նշում ա, որ միակ վատ լուրը փոքր վնասվածքն ա, որը ստացել ա վերջին խաղում ու մոտ չորս շաբաթ կվերականգնվի (կարծում եմ ավելի շուտ ոտի կլինի): Վերջում էլ տատին մանկության նկարներն ա ցույց տալիս, օրինակ Զիդանի հետ, բայց իրանց բոլորի համար մեծ զարմանք է լինում, երբ նկարների մեջ պատահաբար գտնում են Հենոյի 16 տարի առաջվա նկարները Դորտմունդի մարզաշապիկով, որը նա կրել ա պատանեկան մրցաշարի ժամանակ: 

Ամենավերջում էլ մենկաբանը պատմում ա՝ «Երբ մենք Երևանը և հպարտ Մայր Հայաստանը (արձանի մասին ա) լքում էինք, սև երկնքում երևում էր դեղին լիալուսինը: Էլ ավելի խորհրդանշական մեր հրաժեշտը չէր էլ կարող լինել:»

Հենոյի նկարը Դորտմունդի պաշտոնական ֆեյսբուքյան էջն էլ ա էսօր «share» արել՝

----------

Ambrosine (23.07.2013), Lílium (22.07.2013), Monk (22.07.2013), Moonwalker (25.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (22.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (22.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.07.2013), Տրիբուն (22.07.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ասում ա համառոտ  :Jpit:  էլ սրանից լավ ոնց պիտի թարգմանեիր: Ապրես  :Smile: 
Բայց ինձ էն ֆեդերացիայում կախված անճոռնի նկարի հատվածն ա շատ հետաքրքիր  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

Այս մի գործարքն էլ պաշտոնապես հաստատվեց`

*Պաշտոնական. Արաս Օզբիլիսը տեղափոխվեց «Սպարտակ»*




> Կրասնոդարի «Կուբանն» ու Մոսկվայի «Սպարտակը» համաձայնության են եկել Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականի 23-ամյա կիսապաշտպան Արաս Օզբիլիսի տեղափոխության հարցում: Ինչպես հաղորդում է Մոսկվայի «Սպարտակի» պաշտոնական կայքը, Օզբիլիսը «Սպարտակում» հանդես կգա 11 համարի մարզաշապիկով: Կրասնոդարյան ակումբի կազմում մեկ տարվա ընթացքում Օզբիլիսն անցկացրել է 24 հանդիպում, դարձել 11 գոլի հեղինակ, իսկ Հայաստանի ազգային հավաքականում մասնակցել է 10 հանդիպման և դարձել 3 գոլի հեղինակ:


*Արասի առաջին հարցազրույցը` որպես Սպարտակի ֆուտբոլիստ*

Վատ թիմ չի Սպարտակը: Մեծ առավելություն է, որ մեր հավաքականի երկու առանցքային ֆուտբոլիստներ հանդես են գալու միևնույն թիմում. իրար հետ խաղալը ավելի հեշտ ու արդյունավետ կստացվի հավաքականում:

----------

John (27.07.2013), Lílium (26.07.2013), Moonwalker (27.07.2013), Sagittarius (27.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2013), Տրիբուն (26.07.2013)

----------


## romanista

> Վատ թիմ չի Սպարտակը: Մեծ առավելություն է, որ մեր հավաքականի երկու առանցքային ֆուտբոլիստներ հանդես են գալու միևնույն թիմում. իրար հետ խաղալը ավելի հեշտ ու արդյունավետ կստացվի հավաքականում:


Ո՞նց կարա լավ թիմ լինի էդ "միսը"  :LOL:  էս ես որպես 10 տարուց ավել Ռուսաստանում Դինամո Մոսկվա բալետ անող մարդ եմ ասում էլի)) ըհը, կակ ռազ էսօր Մոսկվայի մեծ դերբին էր, էդ երկու թմերը: "Միսը" 4:1 կրեց, չորսից երեք գոլը Դինամոյի խաղացողների բակի ֆուտբոլի մակարդակի սխալներից( հետո էլ կասեն Սպարտակը կրել ա) մի խոսքով, էդ թիմ չի) Օբիլիսի մասով լավ ա, առաջընթաց ա իրա համար, Կուբանը իրա համար քիչ էր արդեն, իսկ Յուրան պտի թողի ու "մսից" գնա, որովհետև 1. չի ստացվում, 2. լավ չեն նայում, եթե չի ստացվում, հեն ա, արդեն նստացրել են նստարան տաքացնի: Օզբիլիսի համար մեկ ա որտեղ խաղա, ինքը իրա լեվելը պահում ա, սիրուն ուդառները ամեն տեղ էլ կանի, Յուրան մի քիչ թիմային ֆորվարդ ա, Սպարտակում էդ թիմ ասվածը չի եղել, չկա, ու չի լինի...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հենոյի առաջին գավաթը շնորհավոր  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2013), Moonwalker (28.07.2013), Rammstein (28.07.2013), Sagittarius (28.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.07.2013), Արէա (29.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2013), Ռուֆուս (28.07.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Դե ջիջիլ, ես ստադիոնում էի  :Tongue:

----------

Lílium (28.07.2013), Moonwalker (28.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.07.2013), Արէա (29.07.2013), Հարդ (02.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (28.07.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

:Jpit:

----------

Lílium (28.07.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Այսօրվա` Ֆրանկֆուրտի հետ հանդիպմանը Մխիթարյանը վերջապես գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ` բունդեսլիգայի այս տարվա առաջնությունում, և դեռ երկրորդ գոլը խփեց ու հաղթանակ պարգևեց Բորուսիային  :Smile: : Մարդը ճիշտ բան էր ասում` այնքան գոլ կխփի, որ իր ազգանունը հիշեն ու ճիշտ արտասանեն. ամբողջ թվիթերի էջում կամ "Սիրիա" եմ տեսնում կամ "Մխիթարյան"  :Jpit: :

Երկրորդ գոլը բացառիկ գեղեցիկ էր, նման էր Դանիայի հավաքականին խփած գոլին: Բայց ամրագրենք առաջինը`





Եվ ամենաթարմ նկարը  :Jpit: `

----------

John (01.09.2013), Moonwalker (01.09.2013), Աթեիստ (01.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.09.2013), Արէա (02.09.2013), Լեո (01.09.2013), Հարդ (02.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2013), Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## Լեո

> Երկրորդ գոլը բացառիկ գեղեցիկ էր, նման էր Դանիայի հավաքականին խփած գոլին:


Մխիթարյանի 2 գոլերը:

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2013), John (01.09.2013), Աթեիստ (01.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (01.09.2013), Արէա (02.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (01.09.2013), Վոլտերա (01.09.2013), Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## John

ապրի Հենոն ))) Էսօր, ի դեպ, Մովսիսյանն էլ գոլ խփեց, Սպարտակը 2-1 հաղթեց Տոմին, 0-1–ի ժամանակ Յուրան հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2013), Հարդ (02.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (02.09.2013), Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> ապրի Հենոն ))) Էսօր, ի դեպ, Մովսիսյանն էլ գոլ խփեց, Սպարտակը 2-1 հաղթեց Տոմին, 0-1–ի ժամանակ Յուրան հավասարեցրեց հաշիվը


Ու պրիտոմ գլխով, էսկ էտ Մովսիսյանի հազվագյուտ երևույթ ա  :Smile:

----------

John (01.09.2013)

----------


## Tiger29



----------

John (25.09.2013), Lílium (25.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (25.09.2013), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մարդ կա՞, որ դեռ չգիտի. Հենոն «Արսենալին» գոլ խփեց  :Yahoo:

----------

E-la Via (23.10.2013), Gayl (22.10.2013), Lílium (22.11.2013), Mephistopheles (22.10.2013), Sagittarius (23.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (23.10.2013), Լեո (26.10.2013), Տրիբուն (23.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էհ… մեր սաղ ժողովուրդն ա սենց… գնում ա դուրս որ դրսևորվի… իհարկե ընդունվածպրակտիկա ա սա, բայց մենք ազգովի ու տառացի ենք հասկանում…

----------

մարիօ (23.10.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էսօր Յուրան 11-մետրանոցից գոլ է խփել, Հենոն էլ երկու գոլային փոխանցում արել, չնայած «Բորուսիայի» առաջին գոլի մեջ էլ մեծ դեր ուներ։ Վայելեք երրորդ գոլի կերտումը  :Smile:

----------

Lílium (22.11.2013), Moonwalker (27.10.2013), Աթեիստ (28.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (27.10.2013), Լեո (26.10.2013), Տրիբուն (26.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էսօր Յուրան 11-մետրանոցից գոլ է խփել, Հենոն էլ երկու գոլային փոխանցում արել, չնայած «Բորուսիայի» առաջին գոլի մեջ էլ մեծ դեր ուներ։ Վայելեք երրորդ գոլի կերտումը


Հենոն էս վերջին խաղին ուղղակի փայլեց: Լավագույնն էր Դորտմունդի կազմում, իսկ վերջին գոլը սարքելը լրիվ Պելե-Մարադոնա կարգի էր: Հազար տոկսով կատարեց իրա առաջ քաշված կենտրոնական կիսապաշտպանի դերը: Որ սենց շարունակի հանգիստ Դորտմունդի հիմնական աստղի կարգավիճակը կվաստակի:

----------

Ambrosine (30.10.2013), Lílium (22.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.10.2013), Դավիթ (28.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (28.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (28.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

MKHITARYAN RUNS AWAY WITH MATCHDAY 10 VOTE

----------

Անվերնագիր (29.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կառլեն Մտկրտչյանի էս գժանոց գոլով Անժին Տրոմսոին հաղթեց 1:0 ... ու 7 միավորով K խմբում երկրորդ տեղում ա, ու ռեալ շանսեր ունի դուրս գալու մյուս փուլ:

----------

Ambrosine (23.11.2013), Lílium (22.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.11.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Կառլեն Մտկրտչյանի էս գժանոց գոլով Անժին Տրոմսոին հաղթեց 1:0 ... ու 7 միավորով K խմբում երկրորդ տեղում ա, ու ռեալ շանսեր ունի դուրս գալու մյուս փուլ:


Կառլենչիկը մենակ բոմբ ու կարևոր գոլեր ա խփում  :Jpit:

----------

Lílium (22.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ուֆ վերջապես ... Հենոյի մոտ ինչ-որ փիս բախտը չբերելու շրջան էր, ոչ գոլ, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ գոլային փոխանցում վերջին մի 4-5 խաղերում: Հույս ունենանք, որ էսօրվա երկու, մեկը-մեկից լավը, գոլերով, էտ փուլը կոտրվեց:

----------

Ambrosine (09.02.2014), John (09.02.2014), Lílium (10.02.2014), Sagittarius (09.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (08.02.2014), Ներսես_AM (09.02.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գևորգ Ղազարյանի տրանսֆերը Օլիմպիակոս պաշտոնապես հաստատվեց Օլիմպիակոսի կողմից: 

Շատ ուրախ եմ: Ղազարյանը լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, Օլիմպիակոսն էլ արտակարգ ակումբ ա, լուրջ տրադիցիաներով ու գրեթե միշտ չեմպիոնների լիագայում հանդես եկող: Հիշեցնեմ, որ էս էն թիմն ա, որ առաջին խաղում Մանչեսթր Յունայթեդի ջարդը տվեց վերջին լիգայի ժամանակ:

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2014), insider (13.06.2014), John (13.06.2014), Lílium (13.06.2014), Յոհաննես (13.06.2014), Նաիրուհի (13.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Պրեմիեր Լիգայում Հայաստանի դրոշը մի ամիս ա չեն գտնում։

----------

John (27.08.2016), Mr. Annoying (27.08.2016), Tiger29 (27.08.2016), Մուշու (01.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (28.08.2016), Ներսես_AM (27.08.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Անտանելի ա ․․ լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում  :Sad:

----------

Mr. Annoying (09.09.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Որ սենց գնա, աչքիս ճիշտ են անում  :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց MU-ն շատ սթից թիմ ա․․․․ Մուրինյոն էլ արդեն մարած աբլիգացի ա, իզուր էլ գնաց Հենոն MU, իզուր տեղը փչանալույա։ Իսկ Բորուսիայում լիքը բան կարելի էր անել, ու լավ էլ ստացվում էր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեսա թեմա եմ բացելու, Հենոյի արկածները։  :LOL:  Չնայած ոնց որ մենակ ինձ ա էտ տղու ճակատագիրը հետաքրքրում։ Ինչ մեղքս թացնեմ, փիս բալետ եմ անում իրան, բայց MU-ն հազար տարի մի տեղիս չի, ուզում ա քսան զրո կրվի։ Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի էն գյոզալ Դորտմունդը թողեց գնաց էս չմո թիմ։ Մուրինյոն կարող ա ժամանակին լուրջ հաջողություններ ա ունեցել, բայց վերջին տարիներին ամենաանիմաստ մարզիչներից մեկն ա։ Համ էլ նագլեցի մեկն ա։ Հենոն իրա մի քիչ խոցելի փսիխիկայով չի կարա էտ միջավայրում դրսևորվի։ Ու էն Սիթիից կրած պարտությունը Մուրինյոն մուղավով նաև Հենոյի գլխին էր ջարդում, ի թիվս մի երկու այլ խաղացողի։ Իսկ էսօր, ջաաաաաաաաաաան, Հենոր չէր խաղում, ծիպա թիմում փոփոխություններ են, բայց, ու Feyenoord-ը MU-ին խզարյոշ արեց։ Ու աչք էր ծակում էլի MU-ի ընդհանուր անիմաստ վիճակը - ոչ մեկն իրա տեղում չի խաղում, պրեսինգը զրոյա, անատամ խաղ, էն հին հզոր MU-ի տնազն ա էս MU-ն։ Մուրինյոն մենակ փնթի ինտերվյուներ ա տալիս, իսկ արդյունքը․ կրել են մի երկու երկրորդական թիմի ու կրվել են բոլոր կարևոր խաղերը։ 

Սիթիին կրվելուց հետո Հենոյի վրա փիս հոգեբանական նագռուզկա էին կոխել։ Դե Անգլիական Պրեմիեր Լիգան վաբշե լարված հարաբերությունների ու հոգեբանության առումով երևի վատագույնն ա եվրոպայում, ըստ իս, չասել մեր Լիոնի։ Ու էն, որ էսօր MU-ն կրվեց, ոնց որ ռուսը կասի was an enormous relief Հենոյի համար։ Կեցցե՛ Feyenoord-ը !!!!!!!

----------

John (16.09.2016), Mr. Annoying (16.09.2016), Անվերնագիր (16.09.2016), Յոհաննես (15.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.09.2016), Ներսես_AM (16.09.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դրոշը գտել են, դրո՜շը

https://www.premierleague.com/player...aryan/overview

----------

Mr. Annoying (16.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.09.2016), Տրիբուն (16.09.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դրոշը գտել են, դրո՜շը
> 
> https://www.premierleague.com/player...aryan/overview


Նամակ էի գրել premier league ․․․

----------


## anslov

Երեք օր առաջ   կոնամի 2017-ը ստացա ու միանգամից անցա խաղալու Մխիթարյանով, որը չգիտես ինչի դեռ գերմանական թիմում էր: Ուրեմն հենց որ գոլ խփեց, մուսուլմանի պես  ձեռները պահած չոքեց գետին ու գլուխը մուսուլմանի պես կպցրեց հողին, ոնց որ կարգն ա նամազի ժամանակ: Փիս ջղայնացա ու մտածեի թե մյուս անգամ ըտենց բան չի անի: 3 հատ էլ  գոլ խփեց ու երեք անգամ էլ նորից նույնը նամազը...
Էսօր ափդեյթ էին արել ու Հենոն Մանչեստերում էր: Ասի կարող ա փոխած լինեն: 
Հենոյով մի հատ կալս գոլ խփեցի- էլի նույն մուսուլմանական նամազը: 
Երկորդ գոլը խփեցի Ռունիով, ու ով հրաշք ... էլի նամազի նստեց:  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (16.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.09.2016), Տրիբուն (16.09.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, ցավը տանեմ, էս MU-ն էս ի՜նչ ա անում։ Էսօր էլ Watford-ին կրվավ 3:1 ...  :Hands Up:  

Մուրինյոն չմոյա։ Ընդեղ թիմ չկա։ Ոնց որ Ալաշկերտը խաղա Պրեմիեր Լիգայում ․․․ Ոչ դիրքերն ա նորմալ, ոչ կազմակերպվածություն կա, փսիխիկան ոչ մեկի տեղը չի ․․․ Թող հիմա էթաաաան սաղ Մանչեսթրով Հենոյի ոտերը լվաաաաան, ջուրը խմեն, որ գնա իրանց համար գալող ամսվանից խաղա։ Լավ կանի չխաղա էլ, թող պարապի, հանգստանա, բարձր աշխատավարձ ստանա, մյուս տարի կգնա նորմալ թիմ, նորմալ մարզիչով։

----------

John (18.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.09.2016), Ներսես_AM (18.09.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Mourinho's United are a mess - and they are miles behind City




> .... No shape, no ideas.....

----------

John (18.09.2016), Mr. Annoying (18.09.2016), Նաիրուհի (18.09.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բլյա, գձե՞ Հենո, իսկականից ․․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հենոյին էլի չեն խաղացնում, դաղալները ․․․․ Չեեեելսի՛, Չեեեելսի՛ ․․․

----------

John (23.10.2016), Mr. Annoying (23.10.2016), Tiger29 (23.10.2016)

----------


## John

> Հենոյին էլի չեն խաղացնում, դաղալները ․․․․ Չեեեելսի՛, Չեեեելսի՛ ․․․


Մինչև էսօր մտածում էի, որ լավ կլինի Հենոն ուրիշ թիմ գնա։ Էսօրվա խաղից հետո, կարծում եմ, Հենոն անելիք ունի Մ.Յ.ում, այ իսկ Մոուրինյոն՝ կասկածում եմ։
Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ քիթը տրորվեց։ Քանի դեռ Հենոն չի խաղում՝ ես Մոուրի դեմ եմ, թող ով հասնի հաղթի։ Մյուս կողմից էլ ցավթւմ եմ Յունայթեդի էս անմխիթար(յան) վիճակի համար։ Անգլիական ֆուտբոլը տուժում է Մոուրինյոյի հավայի սկզբունքների ու ձևբռնածության պատճառով

----------

Mr. Annoying (23.10.2016), Tiger29 (23.10.2016), Տրիբուն (23.10.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս անեծքս էս ինչ կպնել կպավ էսօր ․․․․  :LOL:  Մեր ներքևի թաղի 98 տարեկան Ռոզա տատիին կրեցի ․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մինչև էսօր մտածում էի, որ լավ կլինի Հենոն ուրիշ թիմ գնա։ Էսօրվա խաղից հետո, կարծում եմ, Հենոն անելիք ունի Մ.Յ.ում, այ իսկ Մոուրինյոն՝ կասկածում եմ։
> Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ քիթը տրորվեց։ Քանի դեռ Հենոն չի խաղում՝ ես Մոուրի դեմ եմ, թող ով հասնի հաղթի։ Մյուս կողմից էլ ցավթւմ եմ Յունայթեդի էս անմխիթար(յան) վիճակի համար։ Անգլիական ֆուտբոլը տուժում է Մոուրինյոյի հավայի սկզբունքների ու ձևբռնածության պատճառով


Վախենամ մինչև Հենոն սկսի խաղալ, սաղ մոռանան որ ինքը էտ թիմից ա։ Ավելի լավ ա թող նստի տանը, աշխատավարձ ստանա ․․․․ մյուս տարի թազա թիմ ենք ճարում Հենոյի համար։ Կարող ա դաժե ֆուտբոլը թողենք, ասենք վատեռպոլո խաղանք։

----------

John (24.10.2016)

----------


## John

> Վախենամ մինչև Հենոն սկսի խաղալ, սաղ մոռանան որ ինքը էտ թիմից ա։ Ավելի լավ ա թող նստի տանը, աշխատավարձ ստանա ․․․․ մյուս տարի թազա թիմ ենք ճարում Հենոյի համար։ Կարող ա դաժե ֆուտբոլը թողենք, ասենք վատեռպոլո խաղանք։


Երկու ամսից բացվում ա տրանսֆերային պատուհանը։ Եթե մինչև էդ չսկսի խաղալ ու իրոք օգտակար լինել թիմին՝ Մ․Յ․ն պետք ա իրան խնդրի, համոզի որ այլ թիմ տեղափոխվի, գոնե վարձավճարով )))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երկու ամսից բացվում ա տրանսֆերային պատուհանը։ Եթե մինչև էդ չսկսի խաղալ ու իրոք օգտակար լինել թիմին՝ Մ․Յ․ն պետք ա իրան խնդրի, համոզի որ այլ թիմ տեղափոխվի, գոնե վարձավճարով )))


Եթե մնում ա Անգլիայում, ուրեմն էս պահին Tottenham: 

Չնայած, ես գլխանց ուզում էի, որ եթե Անգլիայում էր խաղալու, ուրեմն Liverpool-ում խաղար, միակ ճիշտ թիմը անգլիական, երկրորդ տեղում Arsenal։ Բայց ընդեղերք էլ տեղ չկա, հետո էլ Կլոպ հետ երկրորդ սեզոնը Բորուսիայում պռավալնի էր, իսկ Հենոն, իմ ջոգելով հուզախառն տղայա։ 

Կարճ ասած, Անգլիա տեղափոխվելը լուրջ սխալ էր։ Բայց դե, մեղադրելու չի, լիքը փող կա գործի մեջ։

----------

John (24.10.2016), Sagittarius (24.10.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Աչքիս ժոզեֆինը սենց ձգի մինչև ձմեռ, ձմռանը ծախի Մատային (խասյաթի համաձայն), Հենոյին դնի սաստավ ու պտի որ լավ լինի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աչքիս ժոզեֆինը սենց ձգի մինչև ձմեռ, ձմռանը ծախի Մատային (խասյաթի համաձայն), Հենոյին դնի սաստավ ու պտի որ լավ լինի


Մատան էս պահին միակ նորմալ ֆուտբոլ խաղացողն ա MU-ում, իրան էլ որ ծախեն, կարան փակեն ակումբը ․․․․

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռասվաիդանյա ․․․ Հենոյին հեսա առանց հինգ րոպե խաղալու Շվայնշտանգեր են անելու ․․․ 




> Henrikh Mkhitaryan’s ability to cope with the physical demands of English football prompted doubts among Louis van Gaal’s Manchester United coaching team over his suitability for the Premier League.


Independent

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հենոյին էլի չի հայտավորել ․․ թող գնա գրողի ծոցը ․․․ Սիիիիթի՛, Սիիիթի՛ ․․

----------

John (26.10.2016), Mr. Annoying (26.10.2016), Tiger29 (26.10.2016)

----------


## John

> Հենոյին էլի չի հայտավորել ․․ թող գնա գրողի ծոցը ․․․ Սիիիիթի՛, Սիիիթի՛ ․․


Էսօր էլ նույն պատմությունը․ Բըռնլի, Բըռնլի ...

----------

Mr. Annoying (29.10.2016), Տրիբուն (29.10.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էսօր էլ նույն պատմությունը․ Բըռնլի, Բըռնլի ...


Յես !!!!

----------

John (29.10.2016)

----------


## Լեո

Աշոտյան... է ասում եմ` Աշոտյան, Մոուրինյո սիկ... Մոուրինյո սիկ...

----------

Տրիբուն (29.10.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աշոտյան... է ասում եմ` Աշոտյան, Մոուրինյո սիկ... Մոուրինյո սիկ...


Rating United boss out of 10 in United 0-0 Burnley: 

5 - Some responsibility must lie with Jose Mourinho. Against a team of Burnley's spirit but limited enterprise, his decision to leave Mkhitaryan out of the squad is baffling. This was also a game where the failures were not primarily tactical, and if United had gone ahead there was a sense they would have won comfortably. It was strange to see Mourinho withdraw Mata, apart from Heaton the game's best player, with a substantial part of the game still to go.

MU Live

----------

Mr. Annoying (30.10.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

տղերք, ես ֆուտբոլասեր չեմ, դրա համար լավ չեմ հասկանում..
մի երկու բառով կբացատրե՞ք, թե պատճառն ինչա, որ Հենոյին դաշտ չեն հանում..
կամ ինքը Հենոն որևէ մեկնաբանություն տվելա՞ սրա մասին..

----------


## Տրիբուն

> տղերք, ես ֆուտբոլասեր չեմ, դրա համար լավ չեմ հասկանում..
> մի երկու բառով կբացատրե՞ք, թե պատճառն ինչա, որ Հենոյին դաշտ չեն հանում..
> կամ ինքը Հենոն որևէ մեկնաբանություն տվելա՞ սրա մասին..


Մոուրինյոն անասուն ա, էտքան բան։ Ու դա ապացուցվում ա MU-ի ցույց տված արդյունքներով։ 

Մոուրինյոն անընդհատ սաղին իրա վաժնիությունը ու իբր կտրուկ / ոչ ստանդարտ որոշումներ ընդունելու ունակությունն ա իբր ապացուցում, բայց իրականում սաղին զզվացրել ա։ Հեչ չեմ զարմանա, որ մինչև էս սեզոնի վերջը չձգի ․․․ Չեմ զարմանա նաև որ Հենոն էլ չձգի, քանի որ իրա MU տեղափոխվելը ահավոր սխալ որոշում էր ․․․

----------

Գաղթական (31.10.2016)

----------


## John

> տղերք, ես ֆուտբոլասեր չեմ, դրա համար լավ չեմ հասկանում..
> մի երկու բառով կբացատրե՞ք, թե պատճառն ինչա, որ Հենոյին դաշտ չեն հանում..
> կամ ինքը Հենոն որևէ մեկնաբանություն տվելա՞ սրա մասին..


Մարզիչն ասում ա, որ լավ մարզավիճակում չի։
Բայց էդ հիմար պատճառաբանություն ա, որտև մի ամիս ա ինտենսիվ մարզվում ա, ու եթե նորմալ մարզավիճակում չի՝ ուրեմն իրան մարզողի մեղքն ա։

----------

Գաղթական (31.10.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարզիչն ասում ա, որ լավ մարզավիճակում չի։
> Բայց էդ հիմար պատճառաբանություն ա, որտև մի ամիս ա ինտենսիվ մարզվում ա, ու եթե նորմալ մարզավիճակում չի՝ ուրեմն իրան մարզողի մեղքն ա։


Ասում ա Անգլիական Պրեմիեր Լիգայի ինտենսիվությանը պատրաստ չի։ Նենց յանի մնացած թիմը գժական արդյունքներ ա ցույց տալիս, էլի։ Զլատանը վեց խաղ ա գոլ չի խփել, մենակ փչացրել ա ․․․

----------

John (31.10.2016), Գաղթական (31.10.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու Հենոն դաժե չի էլ հայտավորվում, որ ասենք մի 15-20 րոպե խաղա, որ էտ յանի ինտենսիվությանը պատրաստվի։ Կարճ ասած, Մոուրինյոյի ախմախություններն են, որ արդեն սաղին զզվացրել են։

----------

Գաղթական (31.10.2016)

----------


## Գաղթական

իսկ մենակ Հենոյի հետա՞ տենց վարվում, թե՞ էլի խաղացողներ կան էդ օրի





> Հեչ չեմ զարմանա, որ մինչև էս սեզոնի վերջը չձգի ․․․ *Չեմ զարմանա նաև որ Հենոն էլ չձգի*, քանի որ իրա MU տեղափոխվելը ահավոր սխալ որոշում էր ․․․


այսինքն տենց զգալի ընկճվածա՞

----------


## Gayl

12 գոլ որից 4-ի հեղինակը Իբրահիմովիչն ա ու ընդամենը 1 գոլ Պոգբայինը։ 
Էսքան լուրջ ֆուտբոլասերներից գոնե մեկը պատկերացնումա Հենոի դիրքը ու որ ամենահետաքրքիրն ա ում տեղը պիտի խաղա???

----------


## John

> 12 գոլ որից 4-ի հեղինակը Իբրահիմովիչն ա ու ընդամենը 1 գոլ Պոգբայինը։ 
> Էսքան լուրջ ֆուտբոլասերներից գոնե մեկը պատկերացնումա Հենոի դիրքը ու որ ամենահետաքրքիրն ա ում տեղը պիտի խաղա???


Հենոն կոնկրետ դիրք չունի։ Ունիվերսալ ա ինքը ու կիսապաշտպանության ցանկացած դիրքում կարա խաղա։ Սկսած հենակետայինի դիրքից (Ֆելաինիենց տեղը, Պոգբայի հետ) մինչև եզրային կիսապաշտպան կամ առաջ քաշված կիսապաշտպան (ենթահարձակվող)։ Էդ դիրքերից յուրաքանչյուրում Հենոն ցույց տված ունի աշխարհում, որ կարա լավ խաղա։ Ու փաստը էն ա, որ իրա հետ թարսված ա Մոուրինյոն։ Նենց չի որ խաղացողները իրանից լավ են խաղում։ Ու նենց չի որ իդեալական ա խաղը, Հենոն էլ ավելորդ ա։ 
Չի կարելի թիմի հետ վարվել նենց, ոնց Մոուրն ա անում։ 5 խաղ գոլ չխփող Իբրան ու համարյա ոչնչով աչքի չընկնող Լինգարդը, Վալենսիան, Հերերան ու Բլինդը հաստատ ավելի արժանի չեն ևս մեկ շանսի, քան Հենոն։

----------

Տրիբուն (31.10.2016)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Հենոն կոնկրետ դիրք չունի։ Ունիվերսալ ա ինքը ու կիսապաշտպանության ցանկացած դիրքում կարա խաղա։ Սկսած հենակետայինի դիրքից (Ֆելաինիենց տեղը, Պոգբայի հետ) մինչև եզրային կիսապաշտպան կամ առաջ քաշված կիսապաշտպան (ենթահարձակվող)։ Էդ դիրքերից յուրաքանչյուրում Հենոն ցույց տված ունի աշխարհում, որ կարա լավ խաղա։ Ու փաստը էն ա, որ իրա հետ թարսված ա Մոուրինյոն։ Նենց չի որ խաղացողները իրանից լավ են խաղում։ Ու նենց չի որ իդեալական ա խաղը, Հենոն էլ ավելորդ ա։ 
> Չի կարելի թիմի հետ վարվել նենց, ոնց Մոուրն ա անում։ 5 խաղ գոլ չխփող Իբրան ու համարյա ոչնչով աչքի չընկնող Լինգարդը, Վալենսիան, Հերերան ու Բլինդը հաստատ ավելի արժանի չեն ևս մեկ շանսի, քան Հենոն։


Իմ մոտ կա տպավորություն, որ ուզում ա սպառած լինի բոլոր նրանց, ում տրանսֆերը վաճառելու են ձմռանը: Բացի էդեթե ինչ-որ պահից սկսած թիմը լավ արդյունքներ ցույց տա, էս արդյունքների հետ կոնտրաստը մեծ կլինի, ու իրա աշխատանքը ավելի լավ կերևա  :Jpit:  չնայած գիտեմ, քիչըմ հեքիաթ հորինեցի, բայց հավատս չի գալիս, որ Մոուրինյոն էդքան բզիկավոր կլնի, որ առանց պատճառ չխաղացնի իրա ձեռի տակ էղած ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստի, էն մյուսին էլ ընդհանրապես գրողի ծոցը ուղարկի (Շվայնշտայգերը):

----------


## John

> Իմ մոտ կա տպավորություն, որ ուզում ա սպառած լինի բոլոր նրանց, ում տրանսֆերը վաճառելու են ձմռանը: Բացի էդեթե ինչ-որ պահից սկսած թիմը լավ արդյունքներ ցույց տա, էս արդյունքների հետ կոնտրաստը մեծ կլինի, ու իրա աշխատանքը ավելի լավ կերևա  չնայած գիտեմ, քիչըմ հեքիաթ հորինեցի, բայց հավատս չի գալիս, որ Մոուրինյոն էդքան բզիկավոր կլնի, որ առանց պատճառ չխաղացնի իրա ձեռի տակ էղած ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստի, էն մյուսին էլ ընդհանրապես գրողի ծոցը ուղարկի (Շվայնշտայգերը):


Օրինակները քիչ չեն) Սթարիջ, Լուկակու, Բրույնե։ էլի կլինեն)

----------

Տրիբուն (31.10.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Հենոն կոնկրետ դիրք չունի։ Ունիվերսալ ա ինքը ու կիսապաշտպանության ցանկացած դիրքում կարա խաղա։


Մենակ էս մի տողին պատասխանեմ ու ֆսյո։ Դեռ չեմ տեսել էնպիսի հզոր ֆուտբոլիստ ով լինի ունիվերսալ։ Խաղալ կարողանալը մի բան է, իսկ գերազանց խաղալը մեկ այլ բան։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հենոն կոնկրետ դիրք չունի։ Ունիվերսալ ա ինքը ու կիսապաշտպանության ցանկացած դիրքում կարա խաղա։ Սկսած հենակետայինի դիրքից (Ֆելաինիենց տեղը, Պոգբայի հետ) մինչև եզրային կիսապաշտպան կամ առաջ քաշված կիսապաշտպան (ենթահարձակվող)։ Էդ դիրքերից յուրաքանչյուրում Հենոն ցույց տված ունի աշխարհում, որ կարա լավ խաղա։ Ու փաստը էն ա, որ իրա հետ թարսված ա Մոուրինյոն։ Նենց չի որ խաղացողները իրանից լավ են խաղում։ Ու նենց չի որ իդեալական ա խաղը, Հենոն էլ ավելորդ ա։ 
> Չի կարելի թիմի հետ վարվել նենց, ոնց Մոուրն ա անում։ 5 խաղ գոլ չխփող Իբրան ու համարյա ոչնչով աչքի չընկնող Լինգարդը, Վալենսիան, Հերերան ու Բլինդը հաստատ ավելի արժանի չեն ևս մեկ շանսի, քան Հենոն։


Հենոն դիրք ունի, կամ աջ առաջ քաշված կիսապաշտպան, կամ դասական 10 համար՝ հարձակվողի հետևը, կախված ա նրանից, թե ինչ դասավորությամբ ա թիմը խաղում։  Սաղ հարցը նրանում ա, որ MU-ի էսօրվա դասավորությունից ոչ մեկը գլուխ չի հանում: Ոնց որ 4-2-3-1 են խաղում, Իբրան առաք քաշված։ Բայց էս դասավորությամբ 10 համարի տեղը բաց ա - Ռաշֆո՞րդն ա, Մատա՞ն, Ռունի՞ն ա, կարող ա իտոգում Պոգբան դառնա, որը կյանքում էտ դիրքում չի խաղացել։ Էս դասավարությունը շատ ուժեղ 10 համար ա ուզում։ Սաղ խոսակցությունը նրանում ա, որ Հենոյին առել են 4-3-3 խաղալու համար։ Բայց էտ դեպքում ու՞մ բողկին ա Իբրան։  

Դրա համար էլ արդեն մի ամիս ա սաղ հայտնի մեկնաբանները մի բան են ասում, Մոուրինյոն թիմի կառուցվածքի, դասավորության ու առանձին խաղացողների դիքերի վերաբերյալ դեռ ոչ մի բան չի արել, ու չի էլ երևում, որ կոնկրետ պլան ունի։ Արդյունքը ոչ միայն Հենոյի դուրս մնալն ա, այլ նաև МU-ի ցույց տված «փայլուն» արդյունքներն են։

----------


## Gayl

Ջոն ախպեր ներող կլինես բայց Տրիբունը իրա չիմացած հալով (գուգլի հաշվին) քեզանից տոչնի ա ասում։
Նախ ինչ ա նշանակում 4-2-3-1 տակտիկայի դեպքում 10 համարի կարիք ունեն??? 10 համարի ամպուլան որն ա?
4-3-3 ի ժամանակ Իբրան ում բողկին ա?? Խի?
Եթե Պոգբան ինչ որ դիրքում երբեք չի խաղացել էդ չի նշանակում որ չի կարա... Մոուն ֆուտբոլիստին բացահայտելու ու ուժերը մաքսիմալ օգտագործելու տաղանդ ունի ու էդ մի անգամ չի որ ապացուցել ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ջոն ախպեր ներող կլինես բայց Տրիբունը իրա չիմացած հալով (գուգլի հաշվին) քեզանից տոչնի ա ասում։


Մարադոնա՞, էս ու՞ր էիր ․․․․

----------


## John

Գուգլ պետք չի հիշելու համար, որ մի քանի ամիս (եթե ոչ ավել) Հենոն Շախտյորում հենակետային կիսապաշտպան էր խաղում։ Եթե իհարկե Հենոյի կարիերային հետևել ա տվյալ անձը էդ ժամանակներում։ Ու ճիշտ ա ինքը ավելի քիչ էր գոլեր-գոլային փոխանցումներ անում, բայց նենց չի որ ՕԳԳն ավելի ցածր էր, քան ուրիշ դիրքերում ա եղել։ Ու, հաշվի առնելով որ Ֆելաինին աջ ու ձախ սրան-նրան արմունկելուց ու դեղիններ ստանալուց բացի բան չի անում՝ հաստատ կարելի է փորձարկել հենակետային դիրքում Պոգբա-Մխիթարյան զույգը։
Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ ՄՅ-ի էսօրվա տակտիկայի մեջ ենթահարձակվողի դիրք չկա։ Իսկ էդ լա՞վ ա, որ չկա։ Գոհացուցի՞չ են արդյունքները։ Եթե չէ՝ ուրեմն պետք ա մի բան փոխել։ Մարզչի գլխավոր ֆունկցիաներից մեկը ավելի լավ տակտիկա մշակելն ա, քան կա էս պահին։ Կոնտեն Չելսիում սկսեց 3-4-3 խաղալ ու օ՜հ հրաշք 4 խաղ, 4 հաղթանակ (Էդ թվում ՄՅ-ին 4-0) ու ոչ մի բաց թողած գոլ։ Իսկ ինչո՞ւ Մոուրը չպտի փորձի այլ տակտիկա։ Կամ էդ որ ասում ես 4-3-3ի դեպքում ու բոլտին ա Իբրան։ Վաբշե ո՞ւմ բոլտին ա Իբրան։ Մինիմում հիմարություն ա 5-6 խաղում դարպասին 50-60 հարված արած ու ՈՉ ՄԻ գոլ չխփած հարձակվողին հարմարեցնել թիմի տակտիկան։ Պետք ա մի բան փոխել, էդ միանշանակ ա։ Բայց Մոուրի համար կա անձեռնմխելի Իբրա, ում պարտավոր ա հարմարվի սաղ թիմը ու կա «վատ մարզավիճակում գտնվող» Հենո, ով նույնիսկ ազատ օրն ա գնում պարապմունքի։
Տարբերակներ էիր ուզում, Գայլ, թե ո՞ւմ փոխարեն ու որտեղ խաղացնի Հենոյին։ Տարբերակները լիքն են, բայց դրանցից օգտվել ա պետք։ Պետք ա մի բան փոխել, ու նոր սպասել, որ արդյունքները կփոխվեն։ Թե չէ էս տեմպերով, սենց սուտի սկզբունքայնությամբ ու սեփական էշը համառորեն քշելով Մոուրինյոն ոչ մի լավ բանի չի հասցնի ՄՅ-ին։ Ինքն էլ կարժանանա Մոյեսի ու Վան Գալի դառը ճակատագրին։ Մ․Յ․ն էլ լավագույն դեպքում 5-6րդ տեղում կհայտնվի մրցաշրջանի վերջում։

----------

Տրիբուն (01.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Մարադոնա՞, էս ու՞ր էիր ․․․․


Աչքիս էլի հետ գնամ որովհետեվ ոնց ջոկում եմ քո նմանների վրա պիտի կաթցրած պահես։

----------


## Gayl

Տրիբուն արի սենց անենք։
Կամ չափերդ քցում ես տեղը կամ էլ զանգում ու արտահայտվում ես։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու, հաշվի առնելով որ Ֆելաինին աջ ու ձախ սրան-նրան արմունկելուց ու դեղիններ ստանալուց բացի բան չի անում՝ հաստատ կարելի է փորձարկել հենակետային դիրքում Պոգբա-Մխիթարյան զույգը։


Խելքս բան չի կտրում: Որովհետև էտ դիրքում Հերերա ու Քարրիք կա… 

Հենոն էլ սովորել ա առաջ քաշված կիսապաշտպան, ու լավ էլ ստացվում ա: Մենք էլ ուզում ենք գոլ-մոլ տենանք, կամ գոնե գոլային փոխանցում: Ու վաբշե գրողի ծոցը MU-ն։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն արի սենց անենք։
> Կամ չափերդ քցում ես տեղը կամ էլ զանգում ու արտահայտվում ես։


Ես որ զանգում եմ ինչ-որ մեկին, սեր եմ բացատրում։ Բա քեզ դա պե՞տք ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աչքիս էլի հետ գնամ որովհետեվ ոնց ջոկում եմ քո նմանների վրա պիտի կաթցրած պահես։


Ապեր, քեզ ոչ մեկը չի զոռել եկած չեկած Տրբունի հասկացածի չափը քննարկես, հետո էլ ոգևորվես։ Դրա համար էլ մի պահ մտածեցի խիստ ֆուտբոլային գիտակ ա քո անունով մտել Ակումբում։ Կներես, եթե խառնել եմ։

----------


## John

> Խելքս բան չի կտրում: Որովհետև էտ դիրքում Հերերա ու Քարրիք կա… 
> 
> Հենոն էլ սովորել ա առաջ քաշված կիսապաշտպան, ու լավ էլ ստացվում ա: Մենք էլ ուզում ենք գոլ-մոլ տենանք, կամ գոնե գոլային փոխանցում: Ու վաբշե գրողի ծոցը MU-ն։


Ամեն դիրքում էլ լիքը մարդ կա։ Իրանց կոորդինացնող ա պետք, որ չկա։ Թիմի մարզչի աշխատանք չի երևում էսօրվա ՄՅում։ Ինքը ոնց որ կազմը գրի ուղղակի, թղթի վրա, ասի էս ա՝ մտեք ու կրեք դրանց։ Էս պահին իր թիմի պոտենցիալի ու ցույց տված արդյունքների հիման վրա մարզչի աշխատանքի գնահատականը ավելի բարձր չի, քան Շալանդինը՝ ՀՀ-ում։
Համբերություն Հենոյին։ ԻՆքը կոտրվող տղա չի։ Իրա մարդկային տեսակը նենց ա, որ ավելի շու Մոուրը կկոտրվի (կկոտրեն), քան Հենոն։ Վստահ եմ։

----------

Տրիբուն (01.11.2016)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Լուրջ քննարկումներդ հումորով կտրեմ  :Jpit:

----------

John (01.11.2016), Quyr Qery (02.11.2016), Աթեիստ (01.11.2016), Տրիբուն (01.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Գուգլ պետք չի հիշելու համար, որ մի քանի ամիս (եթե ոչ ավել) Հենոն Շախտյորում հենակետային կիսապաշտպան էր խաղում։ Եթե իհարկե Հենոյի կարիերային հետևել ա տվյալ անձը էդ ժամանակներում։ Ու ճիշտ ա ինքը ավելի քիչ էր գոլեր-գոլային փոխանցումներ անում, բայց նենց չի որ ՕԳԳն ավելի ցածր էր, քան ուրիշ դիրքերում ա եղել։ Ու, հաշվի առնելով որ Ֆելաինին աջ ու ձախ սրան-նրան արմունկելուց ու դեղիններ ստանալուց բացի բան չի անում՝ հաստատ կարելի է փորձարկել հենակետային դիրքում Պոգբա-Մխիթարյան զույգը։
> Ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ ՄՅ-ի էսօրվա տակտիկայի մեջ ենթահարձակվողի դիրք չկա։ Իսկ էդ լա՞վ ա, որ չկա։ Գոհացուցի՞չ են արդյունքները։ Եթե չէ՝ ուրեմն պետք ա մի բան փոխել։ Մարզչի գլխավոր ֆունկցիաներից մեկը ավելի լավ տակտիկա մշակելն ա, քան կա էս պահին։ Կոնտեն Չելսիում սկսեց 3-4-3 խաղալ ու օ՜հ հրաշք 4 խաղ, 4 հաղթանակ (Էդ թվում ՄՅ-ին 4-0) ու ոչ մի բաց թողած գոլ։ Իսկ ինչո՞ւ Մոուրը չպտի փորձի այլ տակտիկա։ Կամ էդ որ ասում ես 4-3-3ի դեպքում ու բոլտին ա Իբրան։ Վաբշե ո՞ւմ բոլտին ա Իբրան։ Մինիմում հիմարություն ա 5-6 խաղում դարպասին 50-60 հարված արած ու ՈՉ ՄԻ գոլ չխփած հարձակվողին հարմարեցնել թիմի տակտիկան։ Պետք ա մի բան փոխել, էդ միանշանակ ա։ Բայց Մոուրի համար կա անձեռնմխելի Իբրա, ում պարտավոր ա հարմարվի սաղ թիմը ու կա «վատ մարզավիճակում գտնվող» Հենո, ով նույնիսկ ազատ օրն ա գնում պարապմունքի։
> Տարբերակներ էիր ուզում, Գայլ, թե ո՞ւմ փոխարեն ու որտեղ խաղացնի Հենոյին։ Տարբերակները լիքն են, բայց դրանցից օգտվել ա պետք։ Պետք ա մի բան փոխել, ու նոր սպասել, որ արդյունքները կփոխվեն։ Թե չէ էս տեմպերով, սենց սուտի սկզբունքայնությամբ ու սեփական էշը համառորեն քշելով Մոուրինյոն ոչ մի լավ բանի չի հասցնի ՄՅ-ին։ Ինքն էլ կարժանանա Մոյեսի ու Վան Գալի դառը ճակատագրին։ Մ․Յ․ն էլ լավագույն դեպքում 5-6րդ տեղում կհայտնվի մրցաշրջանի վերջում։


Քո ասած դիրքում Հերերային շատ ավելի շատ եմ հավատում քան Հենոին։ Ավելի շատ նաֆսս քցել եմ Ռեշֆորդի վրա բայց էտի ոնց որ թե լավ ա խաղում։ Շատ հնարավորա որ Մոուն դեռ ճիշտ ա վարվում Հենոի հետ։ Իսկ ազատ օրերին պարապելը էտ իրա բնավորության գծերից մեկն ա։ Փյունիկից երկու անգամ ուզեցել են հեռացնել բայց պարապմունքներից հետո մնացել ու պարապելա ու հիմա էս արդյունքին ա հասել ու Մանչում առաջատար ա դառնալու։ Իսկ քո ասած դիրքը անգլիայում իրա համար չի։ Կարծում եմ Մոուն գիտի ինչ ա անում ուղղակի սպասելա պետք։
Իբրայի հետ կապված ասածդ միանշանակ չի ու էն էլ էդ կալիբրի ֆուտբոլիստի դեպքում։

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր, քեզ ոչ մեկը չի զոռել եկած չեկած Տրբունի հասկացածի չափը քննարկես, հետո էլ ոգևորվես։ Դրա համար էլ մի պահ մտածեցի խիստ ֆուտբոլային գիտակ ա քո անունով մտել Ակումբում։ Կներես, եթե խառնել եմ։


Ուրեմն ասեմ տեղյակ լինես։ Քո գրառումների որակը գնահատելու համար պարտադիր չի լինել խիստ գիտակ ու էն էլ ֆուտբոլային։ 
Լավ խաբքերի ա տիրապետում, չէ հնարամիտ խաբքերի։ Էսի չի քո ֆուտբոլային բառապաշարը?։

----------


## Gayl

> Ես որ զանգում եմ ինչ-որ մեկին, սեր եմ բացատրում։ Բա քեզ դա պե՞տք ա:


Սովետ կերած ու մարսած հին մարդ ես, ամոթա տենց բաներ մի ասա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուրեմն ասեմ տեղյակ լինես։ Քո գրառումների որակը գնահատելու համար պարտադիր չի լինել խիստ գիտակ ու էն էլ ֆուտբոլային։ 
> Լավ խաբքերի ա տիրապետում, չէ հնարամիտ խաբքերի։ Էսի չի քո ֆուտբոլային բառապաշարը?։


Գայլ ախպեր, ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ դու հումորից մի քիչ կաղում ես։ ։) Էտ էլ նենց բան ա, որ գուգլն էլ չի օգնում։

----------

Աթեիստ (01.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ախպեր, ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ դու հումորից մի քիչ կաղում ես։ ։) Էտ էլ նենց բան ա, որ գուգլն էլ չի օգնում։


Տրիբուն մեկ մեկ սպորտային դատողություններդ նորից կարդա։ Բայց տուալետ նստած կկարդաս որովհետև ծիծաղից փորացավ ես բռնելու։

----------


## Mephistopheles

բա լավ, բա մեր Մխիթարյանը ո՞նց ա լինելու... Չելսիում պտի մնա աթոռին նստա՞ծ...

----------


## Gayl

Չէ մարզիչն ասելա որ էս շաբաթվանից արդեն Չելսիի հիմնական կազմում ա ընդգրկվելու։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հենոյին ոնց որ ծրագրավորված փչացնեն, հորս արև… հրեա մասոնական դավադրություն ա… 




> When Mkhitaryan eventually plays he'll be so devoid of confidence that people will call him vastly overrated. That's the plan here


https://tribuna.com/manutd/en/news/1142637/

Չնայած, իրա խելքից էլի։ Ագենտը վրեն փիս փող աշխատեց, իսկ ինքը հիմա նստած ա չմո թիմի հանդերձարանում՝ զրո խաղային ժամանակով։

----------


## John

Զրո խաղային ժամանակով ու 140․000 ֆունտ ստերլինգ շաբաթական աշխատավարձով։ Հայաստանի 70%-ը պատրաստ ա էդ աշխատավարձի մեկ հազարերորդ մասով նստի կամայական չմո թիմի հանդերձարանում։ Նոր հաշվեցի՝ 857$ ամիսը։ Ուրեմն 98․8%-ը մինիմում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Զրո խաղային ժամանակով ու 140․000 ֆունտ ստերլինգ շաբաթական աշխատավարձով։ Հայաստանի 70%-ը պատրաստ ա էդ աշխատավարձի մեկ հազարերորդ մասով նստի կամայական չմո թիմի հանդերձարանում։ Նոր հաշվեցի՝ 857$ ամիսը։ Ուրեմն 98․8%-ը մինիմում։


Ապեր, ասենք էս տարին էլ սենց սղցրեց ․․․ բա հետո՞: Քանի՞ նամուսով ակումբ կա, որ մի տարի ակտիվորեն ձվերը քորած խաղացողի համար փող կտա։

----------


## John

> Ապեր, ասենք էս տարին էլ սենց սղցրեց ․․․ բա հետո՞: Քանի՞ նամուսով ակումբ կա, որ մի տարի ակտիվորեն ձվերը քորած խաղացողի համար փող կտա։


4 տարվա պայմանագիր ունի մարդը։ Հետո էլ Չինաստան կգնա կամ ՄԼՍ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 4 տարվա պայմանագիր ունի մարդը։ Հետո էլ Չինաստան կգնա կամ ՄԼՍ


MU-ն չխաղացող ֆուտբոլիստին 4 տարի կպահի՞ էտ աշխատավարձով։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ասածս էն ա, որ եթե էս սեզոնը սաղ սենց գնաց, MU-ն սեզնի վերջում, չհաջողված ձեռքբերում նակլեյկով, Հենոյին կհանի տրանսֆերի, ու առնող չի լինի։ Կամ եթե լինի էլ, կարող ա լավագույն դեպքում միջին կլասի ինչ-որ թիմ լինի։

MU-ն Շվայնշանգերի նման տղուն ա սարքել չմո, առանց մի գրամ ամոթի։ Հենոն իրանց համար ի՞նչ ա։

----------


## John

> MU-ն չխաղացող ֆուտբոլիստին 4 տարի կպահի՞ էտ աշխատավարձով։


Եթե Հենոն հրաժարվի գնալ՝ ի՞նչ պտի ասեն, որ չպահեն։ Հենոն պայմանագրի ոչ մի կետ չի խախտում տրիբունայում նստելով, որ որպես հիմք ընդունեն ու հանեն թիմից։




> Ասածս էն ա, որ եթե էս սեզոնը սաղ սենց գնաց, MU-ն սեզնի վերջում, չհաջողված ձեռքբերում նակլեյկով, Հենոյին կհանի տրանսֆերի, ու առնող չի լինի։ Կամ եթե լինի էլ, կարող ա լավագույն դեպքում միջին կլասի ինչ-որ թիմ լինի։
> 
> MU-ն Շվայնշանգերի նման տղուն ա սարքել չմո, առանց մի գրամ ամոթի։ Հենոն իրանց համար ի՞նչ ա։


Իհարկե շատ ավելի լավ կլինի, որ ասենք Էվերթոն գնա, քան թե նստի։ Յուվենթուսն էլ պետք ա որ իրավիճակին հետևի։

----------


## Gayl

> Ասածս էն ա, որ եթե էս սեզոնը սաղ սենց գնաց, MU-ն սեզնի վերջում, չհաջողված ձեռքբերում նակլեյկով, Հենոյին կհանի տրանսֆերի, ու առնող չի լինի։ Կամ եթե լինի էլ, կարող ա լավագույն դեպքում միջին կլասի ինչ-որ թիմ լինի։
> 
> MU-ն Շվայնշանգերի նման տղուն ա սարքել չմո, առանց մի գրամ ամոթի։ Հենոն իրանց համար ի՞նչ ա։


Խեղճ տղուն սարքիք բոմճ։
Նուն Մատտան Չելսիից Մոուի պատճառով գնաց ու Մանչը իրան առավ։ Ու շատ են էդպիսի դեպքերը։ Իսկ Շվայնինոն արդեն իրա դարը ապրելա ու շատ սխալ համեմատում արեցիր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խեղճ տղուն սարքիք բոմճ։
> Նուն Մատտան Չելսիից Մոուի պատճառով գնաց ու Մանչը իրան առավ։ Ու շատ են էդպիսի դեպքերը։ Իսկ Շվայնինոն արդեն իրա դարը ապրելա ու շատ սխալ համեմատում արեցիր։


Բայց Մատտան մինչև Մոուն խաղում էր Չելսիում, իսկ Շվայնին, ամեն դեպքում էն տղեն ա, որին ալամ աշխարհը ճանաչում ա, ու Գերմանիայի հավաքականի վերջին տարիների դեմքերից ա։ Իսկ Հենոն համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլում ո՞վ ա։ Որ խորանում ես, ոչ մի բան ա։ Տաղանդավոր տղայա, մենք սիրում ենք, քանի որ մերն ա, բայց MU-ի համար յա եղած յա չեղած, մի հաշիվ ա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Կարճ ասած, ես որ իմացա որ գնում ա MU, հորս արև գիտեի, որ հենց սենց էլ լինելույա։ Ահավոր սխալ բան արեց։ Ու արդեն 27 տարեկան ա, 22 չի, որ մի տարին էլ պռավալ տա, բան չկա։ Էն իրա, շատ կներեք, բոզի տղա ագենտը վրեն լավ փող սարքեց, էսքան բան։

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց Մատտան մինչև Մոուն խաղում էր Չելսիում, իսկ Շվայնին, ամեն դեպքում էն տղեն ա, որին ալամ աշխարհը ճանաչում ա, ու Գերմանիայի հավաքականի վերջին տարիների դեմքերից ա։ Իսկ Հենոն համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլում ո՞վ ա։ Որ խորանում ես, ոչ մի բան ա։ Տաղանդավոր տղայա, մենք սիրում ենք, քանի որ մերն ա, բայց MU-ի համար յա եղած յա չեղած, մի հաշիվ ա։


Ոչ թե դեմքերից ա այլ Գերմանիայի ամենատիղտոսակիր ֆուտբոլիստն ա կամ էլ ամենատիղոսակիրներից մեկն ա։ Բայց գալիսա մի տարիք, երբ լսողությունը վատանում ա, ատամները թափվում ա ու սկսում ա կաղալ։ Ինքն իրա դարը արդեն ապրեց։ Ճիշտ ա ֆուտբոլիստներ կան, որ ավելի մեծ տարիքում են սկսում բառախլո անելը, բայց իրա դեպքում արդեն վախտն ա։
Ոչ իրականում Հենոն իրա դիրքում լավագույններից ա ու ոչ թե Մանչում այլ աշխարհում։ Տես օրինակ Մատտան Չելսիում առաջատարն էր ու Մոուն որոշեց, որ չպիտի խաղ ա... ուղղակի էս դեպքում Հենոն իրան վապշե չի դրսեվորում ու չենք կարա ասենք լավ կխաղա թե վատ։

----------


## Gayl

Կամ Արսենալ պիտի գնար կամ էլ գոնե Յուվե բայց ամենաճիշտը Արսենալն էր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կամ Արսենալ պիտի գնար կամ էլ գոնե Յուվե բայց ամենաճիշտը Արսենալն էր։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ․․․ գումարած Լիվերպուլ։ 

Չնայած լավագույն տարբերակը Դորտմունդում մնալն էր։

----------


## Gayl

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ․․․ գումարած Լիվերպուլ։ 
> 
> Չնայած լավագույն տարբերակը Դորտմունդում մնալն էր։


Արսենալ երկու պատճառով եմ ասում։ Առաջին, որ իմ սիրելի ակումբն ա և երկրորդ Վենգերը էն էն հզվագյուտ մարզիչներից մեկն ա ով կարողանում ա ֆուտբոլիստի տաղանդը ճիշտ օգտագորրծել ու նրանից հզոր ֆուտբոլիստ ստանալ։ 
Դե չէ ֆուտբոլիստը միշտ պիտի փորձի առաջ գնալ, իսկ Դորտմունտը իրան սպառել էր ու ժամանակն էր, որ ավելի ճանաչված ու հզոր ակումբներում խաղար։ Ամեն դեպքում հաջողություն մեր Հենոին։

----------

Տրիբուն (07.11.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արսենալ երկու պատճառով եմ ասում։ Առաջին, որ իմ սիրելի ակումբն ա և երկրորդ Վենգերը էն էն հզվագյուտ մարզիչներից մեկն ա ով կարողանում ա ֆուտբոլիստի տաղանդը ճիշտ օգտագորրծել ու նրանից հզոր ֆուտբոլիստ ստանալ։ 
> Դե չէ ֆուտբոլիստը միշտ պիտի փորձի առաջ գնալ, իսկ Դորտմունտը իրան սպառել էր ու ժամանակն էր, որ ավելի ճանաչված ու հզոր ակումբներում խաղար։ Ամեն դեպքում հաջողություն մեր Հենոին։


Սաղ Աֆրիկան Արսենալին ա բալետ անում, մի ուրիշ կարգի  :LOL:  Էս նենց, պռոստը ձեռի հետ ինֆո։

----------


## Gayl

> Սաղ Աֆրիկան Արսենալին ա բալետ անում, մի ուրիշ կարգի  Էս նենց, պռոստը ձեռի հետ ինֆո։


 :Hands Up:  :LOL: 
Ընտիրա....աֆրիկական ջերմությունն ուրիշ ա էլի :LOL: 
Աֆրիկայում ես ապրում?

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ընտիրա....աֆրիկական ջերմությունն ուրիշ ա էլի
> Աֆրիկայում ես ապրում?


Սիրտդ տաք բան ա քաշու՞մ ․․․

----------


## Gayl

> Սիրտդ տաք բան ա քաշու՞մ ․․․


Ամենատաք, ամենասիրուն ու ամենասև աղջկան։

----------


## Gayl

Ասում ա Մոուն ուզում ա Մեզութ Օզիլին բերի Մանչեսթր...ասում եմ կարողա Հենոին էլ տան Արսենալին?։ճճճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Borussia Dortmund are ready to end Henrikh Mikhitaryan’s United hell




> ....by signing him on loan in January. Dortmund coach Tomas Tuchel has told club bosses Hans-Joachim Watzke and Michael Zorc he wants to bring the 27-year-old back to the Westfalenstadion.

----------

Mr. Annoying (13.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

Անառակ որդու վերադարձը...

----------


## Լեո

Այս պահին դիտում ենք Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ - Արսենալ խաղը և երկրպագում...

Արսենա՜լ, Արսենա՜լ, Արսենա՜լ  :Clapping:

----------

Gayl (19.11.2016), John (19.11.2016), Տրիբուն (19.11.2016)

----------


## Gayl

> Այս պահին դիտում ենք Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ - Արսենալ խաղը և երկրպագում...
> 
> Արսենա՜լ, Արսենա՜լ, Արսենա՜լ


Ես միշտ հավատացել եմ քեզ։ճճճճճ...Բարսա-Ռեալ պաղին Բարսա բալետ կանեմ դու հանգիստ խղճով արսենալ ձգի։ճճճճ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չեմ հավատում, բայց նախնական Մաաանյո՛ւ, Մաաանյու՛  :LOL: 




> Henrikh Mkhitaryan is set for a start against Feyenoord tonight, according to the Manchester Evening News.


P.S. Հա լավ, մեկնարկային կազմում ա մեր տղեն։ Արա, դե մի բան արա, էլի, փլիզ ․․․

----------

John (25.11.2016), Tiger29 (24.11.2016)

----------


## Լեո

> Չեմ հավատում, բայց նախնական Մաաանյո՛ւ, Մաաանյու՛ 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Հա լավ, մեկնարկային կազմում ա մեր տղեն։ Արա, դե մի բան արա, էլի, փլիզ ․․․


Մտել էի, որ ասեմ` Ֆեյենո՜րդ, Ֆեյենո՜րդ, էն էլ փոշմանեցի....

Բայց անկախ ամեն ինչից` Մոուրինյո, ես քու տիրու մերը, քու տիրու մերը...

Հեեեենոոոոո՜՜՜  :Clapping:

----------

John (25.11.2016), Տրիբուն (25.11.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Աբրի, լավ խաղ էր։

----------

Անվերնագիր (25.11.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> "Mkhitaryan has been United's best player. Under a lot pressure to play well tonight but has taken his chance."


Rob Dawson

----------

John (25.11.2016)

----------


## John

> Rob Dawson


Էն քո չսիրած սոցիալական ցանցի Մ․Յ․-ի էջում էլ են սաղ գովում Հենոյին։ Իրոք հալալ ա։ Հույս ունեմ՝ Ժոզեն դասեր կքաղի։ Էն տուֆտա Լինգարդը բա․․․ մտած-չմտած գոլ խփեց։ Ներվայնացա դրա վրա։ Ով սաղ խաղը վիզ դնի՝ ով գոլ խփի։

----------

Տրիբուն (25.11.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն քո չսիրած սոցիալական ցանցի Մ․Յ․-ի էջում էլ են սաղ գովում Հենոյին։ Իրոք հալալ ա։ Հույս ունեմ՝ Ժոզեն դասեր կքաղի։ Էն տուֆտա Լինգարդը բա․․․ մտած-չմտած գոլ խփեց։ Ներվայնացա դրա վրա։ Ով սաղ խաղը վիզ դնի՝ ով գոլ խփի։


Գովալը ո՞րն ա, էսօր բանը հասել ա նրան, որ եթե Հենոն խաղա, Մ․Յ-ն կարող ա չեմպիոնի ձգի  :LOL:  

Henrikh Mkhitaryan can solve United's problems in the last third

----------

John (26.11.2016), Mr. Annoying (26.11.2016), Աթեիստ (26.11.2016)

----------


## John

> Գովալը ո՞րն ա, էսօր բանը հասել ա նրան, որ եթե Հենոն խաղա, Մ․Յ-ն կարող ա չեմպիոնի ձգի  
> 
> Henrikh Mkhitaryan can solve United's problems in the last third


Վեստ Հեմի դեմ խաղում էլ մի հատ խզարի՝ արդեն կգրեն Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնայի հետաքրքրության մասին  :LOL:

----------

insider (27.11.2016), Աթեիստ (26.11.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վեստ Հեմի դեմ խաղում էլ մի հատ խզարի՝ արդեն կգրեն Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնայի հետաքրքրության մասին


Ախպեր, գյոլ պիտի անի, գյոլ ։) ու սպասի էս ՄՅու- ն ազգովի մարսենք, հետո կմտածենք Բարսայի մասին ։)

----------


## insider

Հենոն էլի մեկնարկայինում չի, ասենք խի՞ էլի 


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## John

> Հենոն էլի մեկնարկայինում չի, ասենք խի՞ էլի 
> 
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


որտև Մոուրը քյալ է։ Հիմնավորումը՝ թիմի վատագույն մեկնարկը նախորդ 25 տարիների կտրվածքով

----------

insider (27.11.2016), Տրիբուն (28.11.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հենոն էլի մեկնարկայինում չի, ասենք խի՞ էլի


Որովհետև հանրապետական չի ․․․․

----------

Շինարար (28.11.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն



----------

Mr. Annoying (29.11.2016)

----------


## anslov

Ռունիի սկսած, Հենրիկի մտած ու Իբրահիմովիչի միլիմետրանոց գոլով ավարտված եռաքայլ կոմբինացիան համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի գոհարներից է:
Ուղղակի չեմ դարդարում նայելուց:




Ճիշտն ասած ստեղ ամենաշատը իմ դուրն եկավ Ռունիի խաղը: Փայլուն էր:

----------

John (01.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (01.12.2016), Quyr Qery (01.12.2016), Տրիբուն (01.12.2016)

----------


## John

Հենոն էլի խաղի լավագույն խաղացող ճանաչվեց։ Հարգանքներս։ Միակ թերությունը, եթե իհարկե էդ թերություն ա, հիմնականում խուսափում էր հարվածներ կատարելուց, բայց նենց թույն փոխանցումներ էր անում, որ արդարացնում էր իր չհարվածելը )))

----------

insider (01.12.2016), Աթեիստ (01.12.2016), Տրիբուն (01.12.2016)

----------


## insider

Սքայ Սպորտի արձագանքը Մխիթարյանի երեկվա խաղին

----------

Տրիբուն (01.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լավ հոդված ա ․․․

----------

insider (02.12.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գևորգ Ղազարյանի գոլը Բենֆիկային ... Արա տղեն 10 համարն ա Մարիտիմու-ի, որը 6-րդ տեղն ա Պորտուգալիայում։

----------

insider (04.12.2016), John (04.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (04.12.2016), Tiger29 (04.12.2016)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ճիշտ է խաղից դուրս էր,բայց դե ֆանտասիկ գոլ էր։

----------

Har-am (27.12.2016), insider (26.12.2016), John (27.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (26.12.2016), Tiger29 (26.12.2016), Տրիբուն (26.12.2016)

----------


## Har-am

ֆանտաստիկ գոլ էր, Պուշկաշի մրցանակին կարա հավակնի

----------


## anslov

Ոչ մեկը չուզեցավ սենց գոլը հարամ  անի, ոչ մրցավարները ոչ էլ հակառակորդ թիմը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սարգիս Ադամյանը տեղափոխվել ա Հոֆենհայմ, գիտեք։ 

Էսօր Մյունխենի Բայերն (Բավարիա էլի) Հոֆենհայմ խաղ ա եղել, ու Ադամյանը 2 գոլ ա խփել Բայերին իրա դաշտում ու Հոֆենհայմը 2:1 հաղթել ա։

----------

The_only_one (06.10.2019), Varzor (05.10.2019), Անվերնագիր (06.10.2019), Արշակ (06.10.2019), Յոհաննես (05.10.2019), Ներսես_AM (06.10.2019), Շինարար (06.10.2019)

----------

